# Excuse me, but where is the DRIVEL?!!!



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

here we go go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

You just stepped in it...


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 17, 2010)

i think you just stepped in it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like it is right here!  Put a smiley face in the title.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess it's right here now.


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just stepped in it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> excuse me, but where is the drivel?!



sometimes they hide and sometimes they arrive in disguise.


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 17, 2010)

nice avatar Miguel...tehehehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Right here


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> nice avatar Miguel...tehehehe



Handlebars!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Looks like it is right here!  Put a smiley face in the title.



there you go a new challenge.  learn to edit and smiley.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Now go back & add a  to the title so I don't get lost again!!


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Handlebars!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> nice avatar Miguel...tehehehe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Handlebars!



he called them  . . . aaahhhhh





love handles, was it?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

There ya go!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

I didnt know i was starting a new one or i would of picked a better name!  Cant believe i actually got to start one so soon But now that i have, how do i get it off my boots?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

Buncha flamin idjits...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know i was starting a new one or i would of picked a better name!  Cant believe i actually got to start one so soon.



Just don't accidentally sign your name to the end of your post and you should be okay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Just don't accidentally sign your name to the end of your post and you should be okay.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2010)

Who came up with the name of this thread.  

Oh...sorry it was the new guy who is covered in mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

AND THIS SHALL BE THE BEST DRIVEL , THE DRIVELERS HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Who came up with the name of this thread.



That guy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know i was starting a new one or i would of picked a better name!  Cant believe i actually got to start one so soon But now that i have, how do i get it off my boots?





mudracing101 said:


> AND THIS SHALL BE THE BEST DRIVEL , THE DRIVELERS HAVE EVER SEEN




 You can edit the title too!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You can edit the title too!!!



still learning sweety


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> still learning sweety


Nuttin like the present to learn!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> still learning sweaty


 
Heyyyy, How'd you know she's all sweaty??


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2010)

Is this the new driveler thread?  

I couldn't tell with that disguised title and all......


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, How'd you know she's all sweaty??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, How'd you know she's all sweaty??



THAT'S IT......." The Sweaty Driveler ". Ok now ya have to rename it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Is this the new driveler thread?
> 
> I couldn't tell with that disguised title and all......


 
Subtle huh??? The newbie got lost and fell all in it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Is this the new driveler thread?
> 
> I couldn't tell with that disguised title and all......



NEW GUY ( eyes rolling )...

Hey Bugsy.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Why do yall call pigtails handlebars??? Just wondering...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Who came up with the name of this thread.



Not to point fingers or anything but.........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, I gotta go start supper. Maybe when I get back this thing will have a proper and fitting name.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, How'd you know she's all sweaty??






turtlebug said:


> Is this the new driveler thread?
> 
> I couldn't tell with that disguised title and all......


TBUG!!!!!  Long time no seeeee!!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> THAT'S IT......." The Sweaty Driveler ". Ok now ya have to rename it.


 OyVey!!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Subtle huh??? The newbie got lost and fell all in it.



Well howz about making sure he cleans up his own drool.  I mean tail wagging is fine but the panting is a little much.  





Sterlo58 said:


> NEW GUY ( eyes rolling )...
> 
> Hey Bugsy.



Hey Neil!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TBUG!!!!!  Long time no seeeee!!!!
> 
> 
> OyVey!!



Hello Keebsalicious!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well howz about making sure he cleans up his own drool.  I mean tail wagging is fine but the panting is a little much.


 
We're waitin on Rutt to get in here and put an E-Collar on him. He promises that'll zap him into shape in no time flat..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Why do yall call pigtails handlebars??? Just wondering...


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK, I gotta go start supper. Maybe when I get back this thing will have a proper and fitting name.



Ditto! Gotta feed the pup and then start supper. 

Not sure about being back though, gots tons of knitting to do so I can go to the woods this weekend.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 17, 2010)

workday is over.  time to go sit in the big circular parking lot they call 285.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Crick wadin commences now


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're waitin on Rutt to get in here and put an E-Collar on him. He promises that'll zap him into shape in no time flat..



You still coming to Albenny tomorrow? I haven't talked to "Banned many times" Bro, but we were planning to eat lunch somewhere tomorrow. 

What in the world have i got myself into? I've got 70 pounds of mismatched sockets and trying to figure out how to organize them. I swear sometimes it would be easier to just dump everything and buy  new set.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You still coming to Albenny tomorrow? I haven't talked to "Banned many times" Bro, but we were planning to eat lunch somewhere tomorrow.
> 
> What in the world have i got myself into? I've got 70 pounds of mismatched sockets and trying to figure out how to organize them. I swear sometimes it would be easier to just dump everything and buy new set.


 
I vote for buy a new set..

Nope, headin down Friday. They threw, in their words, a quick little plan at me to do by tomorrow. Yeah riiiiiight. It took two autocad files and three pdf's to get the gist of what they wanted over to me. It's gonna be a late night and no way am I takin on a 4 hour drive tomorrow after all that.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You still coming to Albenny tomorrow? I haven't talked to "Banned many times" Bro, but we were planning to eat lunch somewhere tomorrow.
> 
> What in the world have i got myself into? I've got 70 pounds of mismatched sockets and trying to figure out how to organize them. I swear sometimes it would be easier to just dump everything and buy  new set.



Wobbert-Woo!   


I gots sumpin for ya.   



Think.... BAMBOO!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

I was gonna wipe my feet before I came in, but there was already muddy footprints all over anyways...
Hi everybody!


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know i was starting a new one or i would of picked a better name!  Cant believe i actually got to start one so soon But now that i have, how do i get it off my boots?



Don't worry about gettin it on your boots.  As it ages, it gives them character  .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I vote for buy a new set..
> 
> Nope, headin down Friday. They threw, in their words, a quick little plan at me to do by tomorrow. Yeah riiiiiight. It took two autocad files and three pdf's to get the gist of what they wanted over to me. It's gonna be a late night and no way am I takin on a 4 hour drive tomorrow after all that.



I'm headed back to Montgomery friday as soon as i get off work. Are you back working on the Phoebe Center again?
Oh, and i seriously am considering the new socket set. There must be 400 of these things.  


turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> I gots sumpin for ya.
> ...


Hiya Buggles! 
Bamboo?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed back to Montgomery friday as soon as i get off work. Are you back working on the Phoebe Center again?


 
Being retained as an independant third party neutral interest auditor of the state of the plant material. All 5,000 plants and trees. Sounds like a short day's work huh??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Being retained as an independant third party neutral interest auditor of the state of the plant material. All 5,000 plants and trees. Sounds like a short day's work huh??



Be meticulous and take your time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Be meticulous and take your time!


 Oh, don't worry, my hourly fee is handsome..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Don't worry about gettin it on your boots.  As it ages, it gives them character  .



That it does my friend that it does 

How goes it Lunar Pastry  I hope well


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, don't worry, my hourly fee is handsome..



Mite be the only handsome thing about you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mite be the only handsome thing about you


 That's alright by me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, don't worry, my hourly fee is handsome..



attaboy! 

Okay, time to seperate out sockets......


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's alright by me...



You're lucky I ain't even got that goin for me 

Crick makes me   You want one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> attaboy!
> 
> Okay, time to seperate out sockets......


 
You don't think they'll bring enough in scrap metal value to pay for a new set???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> attaboy!
> 
> Okay, time to seperate out sockets......



Good luck bamer. Just sort them by size, depth..... ah just drink a beer over em and buy another set


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant believe i actually got to start one so soon - Red





Les Miles said:


> *Just don't accidentally sign your name to the end of your post and you should be okay.*





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I guess no one got that comment except me and the spaniard???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2010)

Good evening good people!!  (well some of ya anyway)


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Drivel, drivel , drivel , and drivel some more,, if ya dont like it just drivel


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

evening, quack


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

What's goin' on in heh???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, don't worry, my hourly fee is handsome..





Keebs said:


> What's goin' on in heh???



socket sets, bay bay!! 
What time does Sears close?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> evening, quack




Hiya friend!!





Keebs said:


> What's goin' on in heh???




Don't know if you noticed, BUT there's 2 gay guys in yo avatar??




rhbama3 said:


> socket sets, bay bay!!
> What time does Sears close?





Heyyyyyyyyyy Pookie!!!



Gotta run folks . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Where's the new guy??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Evenin'....man this thing is slow tonight, and the past couple of days!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Homemade veg. beef soup with a kick , yum . If mediacom gets any slower i'll just have to send yall a letter


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Homemade veg. beef soup with a kick , yum . If mediacom gets any slower i'll just have to send yall a letter



It timed out on me a little bit ago


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dang ....I thought we would have a proper name for this thread by now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> socket sets, bay bay!!
> What time does Sears close?


Scrap metal, darlin'!! and I dunno 9:00 maybe??  Call GaBelle, she'll know!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friend!!
> Don't know if you noticed, BUT there's 2 gay guys in yo avatar??


With all the pics I have at my disposal, you're gonna stick with that statement???  Don't go diss'en my boys now!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's the new guy??
> 
> View attachment 568969


      talk 'bout his name being "mud"!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....man this thing is slow tonight, and the past couple of days!!!


Evenin skrimpman!!



mudracing101 said:


> Homemade veg. beef soup with a kick , yum . If mediacom gets any slower i'll just have to send yall a letter


Oh THERE you are.................


----------



## Otis (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's the new guy??
> 
> View attachment 568969


 



Funny, Mark has that exact one for Tucker this weekend. Said he was taking him squirrel hunting?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It timed out on me a little bit ago


Me too!



Sterlo58 said:


> Dang ....I thought we would have a proper name for this thread by now.


 Give'em time, he be learnin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Scrap metal, darlin'!! and I dunno 9:00 maybe??  Call GaBelle, she'll know!
> 
> 
> With all the pics I have at my disposal, you're gonna stick with that statement???  Don't go diss'en my boys now!!
> ...



Evenin' Babe You's in here early tonight!!!

I can barely post, before it times out


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

This thing is about as slow as it takes Jeff C. to get to Lafayette


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

By Jorge, I think he got it!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Babe You's in here early tonight!!!
> 
> I can barely post, before it times out


Yeah, just having left over chili so I got a minute or two, but this thing is so slow, what be the point!



mudracing101 said:


> This thing is about as slow as it takes Jeff C. to get to Lafayette


my point exactly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> This thing is about as slow as it takes Jeff C. to get to Lafayette






Yeah....but this won't be as memorable, to me at least


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Did you fall in???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


How highs the creek Drankus??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> This thing is about as slow as it takes Jeff C. to get to Lafayette


And not likely to stay as long


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Keith Stone , SO SMOOOTH  coors light cold activated


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Keith Stone , SO SMOOOTH  coors light cold activated



 I knew there was sumthin I liked about you!!  Another "stoner"!! 
Hey Beekus, crank up the truck, we got dirt roads to hit!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> And not likely to stay as long



It's takin me as long to post as it did to get escape


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

What it is my homebois?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>



Oh my God!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is my homebois?!?!?



Slowwwwwwwwww....


----------



## Otis (Nov 17, 2010)

There can be only 1!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> There can be only 1!



And you aint it!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh my God!!!!



Bout 2hrs and daddy will be home .... woooooohoooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's takin me as long to post as it did to get escape


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> And you aint it!!!



Has anybody ever told you your avatar looks  like your turkey is passing gas


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Has anybody ever told you your avatar looks  like your turkey is passing gas



He takes after me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> There can be only 1!





BBQBOSS said:


> And you aint it!!!






mudracing101 said:


> Has anybody ever told you your avatar looks  like your turkey is passing gas


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Time  to lay the ole rock down and catch some z'sss


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> And you aint it!!!







YaraG. said:


> Bout 2hrs and daddy will be home .... woooooohoooooo



Ahhh....I thought you had gotten into the wrong meds or sumpin



BBQBOSS said:


> He takes after me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's the new guy??
> 
> View attachment 568969


 

 BZZZZZTTTT !!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bout 2hrs and daddy will be home .... woooooohoooooo



And you've been baaaad! Yara's gonna get it!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you fall in???



No but the bank crumbled a lil 



Keebs said:


> How highs the creek Drankus??



Bout three spots high on a giraffe neck and my chickeeun waire boat is takin on water 



mudracing101 said:


> Keith Stone , SO SMOOOTH  coors light cold activated



Id be rite with you but the crick current is takin me away so smoothly 



Keebs said:


> I knew there was sumthin I liked about you!!  Another "stoner"!!
> Hey Beekus, crank up the truck, we got dirt roads to hit!!



Bububut where's Sulli and Baldfish. We will need navigators  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> BZZZZZTTTT !!!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No but the bank crumbled a lil
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I like the sound of this I got a good drink in hand and I can navigate us to HELP and back


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Is this the new driveler thread?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Subtle huh??? The newbie got lost and fell all in it.





turtlebug said:


> Well howz about making sure he cleans up his own drool.  I mean tail wagging is fine but the panting is a little much.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're waitin on Rutt to get in here and put an E-Collar on him. He promises that'll zap him into shape in no time flat..





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's the new guy??
> 
> View attachment 568969





Miguel Cervantes said:


> BZZZZZTTTT !!!





Hankus said:


> No but the bank crumbled a lil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up Idjit!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

We gonna need it cause the crick is risin on my side


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keep up Idjit!!



Ok


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....I thought you had gotten into the wrong meds or sumpin


A pink one, green one, three purples, eight zebra colored ones, and this strange black one. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Capt Quirk said:


> And you've been baaaad! Yara's gonna get it!



I do it on purpose


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

just realised I had a buck and a bass corralin me. This caint be good


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> We gonna need it cause the crick is risin on my side



I think it made that TURKEY Gobble

Think I'm gonna have to shoot that bird


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A pink one, green one, three purples, eight zebra colored ones, and this strange black one. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> I do it on purpose



Howdy miz Yara  carfeel of the yaller n green one. Theys is bad mojo and much hoodoo


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 17, 2010)

Y'all might want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for him. It's gonna be a looooooooooong night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sumtin like that or another


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I think it made that TURKEY Gobble
> 
> Think I'm gonna have to shoot that bird



Man I was sure I heard it too  We outta hunt sulli down and send him after it   If we find tha TURKEY we can drink him to death


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> just realised I had a buck and a bass corralin me. This caint be good




I ain't corralinya you just lookin for a ride


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy miz Yara  carfeel of the yaller n green one. Theys is bad mojo and much hoodoo



Like tic tacs 


Ok y'all im off to pick up my late night snack at the airport. Y'all don't do anything I would.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Y'all might want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope Troy ate his Wheaties this morning!!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope Troy ate his Wheaties this morning!!



and a %hr energy drinks and has a six pack of it for backup


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I ain't corralinya you just lookin for a ride



Well brother hold on cause I ain't got use of the truck but the mustang gots a half tank   Bet we can beat our best time to outta gas by a half hour


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> and a %hr energy drinks and has a six pack of it for backup



Is the %hr similar to the 5hr   PUI


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is the %hr similar to the 5hr   PUI


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well brother hold on cause I ain't got use of the truck but the mustang gots a half tank   Bet we can beat our best time to outta gas by a half hour



I'm ready set lets go



Hankus said:


> Is the %hr similar to the 5hr   PUI



 Don't believe it start with a P


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is the %hr similar to the 5hr   PUI


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Hankus was you in Sandersville today??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



 nailed me one rite there 



baldfish said:


> I'm ready set lets go
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe it start with a P



Caint I gived RUTT the key  Rekon we just have to sit here by his fire pit and drank   

I started my own alcohol thread by the way


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Is that a Hyundai???


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nailed me one rite there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK let me get my bottle
That Turkey is gonna DIE


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Hankus was you in Sandersville today??
> 
> View attachment 569013



Yes but I were in the compny truck. Had a deliver to ARI. I have however seed that car last year on Hurst Road headed in to Sandersville while I was headed toward Wrightsville  I thought he belonged in Waco


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that a Hyundai???


I dunno??......Might be!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> OK let me get my bottle
> That Turkey is gonna DIE



Gets him quick fore he flies off  I gots one more dose of crick water fore its improv time. Think ol No7 is outside


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I dunno??......Might be!!



If Hankus gets a hold of it...it will be!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that a Hyundai???





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I dunno??......Might be!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yes but I were in the compny truck. Had a deliver to ARI. I have however seed that car last year on Hurst Road headed in to Sandersville while I was headed toward Wrightsville  I thought he belonged in Waco



I'm off of Hurst, but ain't seen that car... but I don't get out often.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If Hankus gets a hold of it...it will be!!



I want the one with the muffler cut off and the cooler holder on the trunk


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Caint I gived RUTT the key  Rekon we just have to sit here by his fire pit and drank






Hankus said:


> Yes but I were in the compny truck. Had a deliver to ARI. I have however seed that car last year on Hurst Road headed in to Sandersville while I was headed toward Wrightsville  I thought he belonged in Waco


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Gets him quick fore he flies off  I gots one more dose of crick water fore its improv time. Think ol No7 is outside



I done drank his flight feather and chewed his toies off so he can't run or fly dangit

I think I can fly


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm off of Hurst, but ain't seen that car... but I don't get out often.



It was just on Hurst. Ain't sure where they was from nor headed. Has all the looks of a Trojan car though


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I done drank his flight feather and chewed his toies off so he can't run or fly dangit
> 
> I think I can fly



Don't try it unless you can get video proof. That way we can show you why it hurts in the mornin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It was just on Hurst. Ain't sure where they was from nor headed. Has all the looks of a Trojan car though



Just off Hurst and 68, there is a Maveric Grabber I'd love to get a hold of


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm off of Hurst, but ain't seen that car... but I don't get out often.


I was gonna say something, but thought better of it!!........So that was you??



Hankus said:


> I want the one with the muffler cut off and the cooler holder on the trunk


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was gonna say something, but thought better of it!!........So that was you??


What was me? You need to be more specific


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I done drank his flight feather and chewed his toies off so he can't run or fly dangit
> 
> I think I can fly


Go ahead Bro I'll catch you when you fall!!



Hankus said:


> Don't try it unless you can get video proof. That way we can show you why it hurts in the mornin


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Just off Hurst and 68, there is a Maveric Grabber I'd love to get a hold of



That barn had a modified 56 or earlier truck when I started runnin to Waco. Since it has been replaced with a droptop mustang so it may have a price or a trade value


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Don't try it unless you can get video proof. That way we can show you why it hurts in the mornin



All I can say is this recliner feels like a fighter plane right nowwith thundering wings


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead Bro I'll catch you when you fall!!



Hey RUTT what he talkin bout a toies. What part of the turkey has he done drunk


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That barn had a modified 56 or earlier truck when I started runnin to Waco. Since it has been replaced with a droptop mustang so it may have a price or a trade value



The Maveric is under a big metal roof, with a couple other cars and boats. Stopped by one day to make an offer, but nobody answered the door. Left a note and never heard from them


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What was me? You need to be more specific


In this car



Hankus said he saw it in your neighborhood??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> All I can say is this recliner feels like a fighter plane right nowwith thundering wings



That's just the beans thunderin  don't stand up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey RUTT what he talkin bout a toies. What part of the turkey has he done drunk


You need to ask Quack about that!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The Maveric is under a big metal roof, with a couple other cars and boats. Stopped by one day to make an offer, but nobody answered the door. Left a note and never heard from them



Yep that's the one I was referin to. I ain't got nary a clue as to who owns the place. Would be a heckuva find if its complete and original.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You need to ask Quack about that!!



I would but I'm fraid he would tell me


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In this car
> 
> View attachment 569014
> 
> Hankus said he saw it in your neighborhood??



Believe it or not, I'd be happy to have a fine second vehicle such as that


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yep that's the one I was referin to. I ain't got nary a clue as to who owns the place. Would be a heckuva find if its complete and original.



It looked to be in fine shape considering...


----------



## baldfish (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead Bro I'll catch you when you fall!!



Thanks Bro



Hankus said:


> Hey RUTT what he talkin bout a toies. What part of the turkey has he done drunk



The toes is the bottom of the bottle Drunkus 



Hankus said:


> That's just the beans thunderin  don't stand up



Can't until the Tuekey is dead


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey RUTT what he talkin bout a toies. What part of the turkey has he done drunk


Alright Folks time to Quote Ole Trapdaddy!!........Time to hit the Yak Sack!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Thanks Bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man alive you meant toes. I thought you had a french turkey part over there you had done drunk  

Best thing about a Wild Turkey is the first drink the only thing better is the last


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright Folks time to Quote Ole Trapdaddy!!........Time to hit the Yak Sack!!



Nite RUTT I believe I see the beer dog in the chute as well. I ain't far behind


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2010)

Nite fellas!!! Have a good un....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2010)

Nite Smoke I'm leavin too. The beer dog just bout knocked me over


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 18, 2010)

Gee... I come back to an empty room.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

Morning folks,it's time to make the coffee!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

the clock sounded and the coffee is on 

morning drivelers


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the clock sounded and the coffee is on
> 
> morning drivelers



Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

been to the burn the barn threads this AM.    I wish I was as knowledgeable as the populous


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been to the burn the barn threads this AM.    I wish I was as knowledgeable as the populous



Some of the airport scanner stuff is funny,but the big buck one is getting real good,should get someone banned here soon


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

I see you down there Kim....Morning to ya


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 18, 2010)

Morning folks. 

 And so another week is slowly decending into the bowels of Hade's so that we may all enjoy another fine weekend..

Ya'll have a good one and I'll catch ya's later.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I see you down there Kim....Morning to ya



Morning..  Just a fly-n in and out the door now for work. Have a good one Buddy.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning..  Just a fly-n in and out the door now for work. Have a good one Buddy.



I am already at work ,I will have a good one,cause there is just one more day until the weekend is here!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

a fly by is better than a fly over to lighten the load.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Some of the airport scanner stuff is funny,but the big buck one is getting real good,should get someone banned here soon



I missed the big buck one.    poli or sports?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I missed the big buck one.    poli or sports?



Trail Cam some are accusing the shooter of poaching it....It was the top post


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Trail Cam some are accusing the shooter of poaching it....It was the top post



Trail cam has been slow lately.   Time for it to liven up.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Trail cam has been slow lately.   Time for it to liven up.



I think it is funny that everyone has an opinion and no one knows the truth....we had one in my are last year,everyone was screaming it was illegal,it wasn't and DNR so stated that....Now I know why I would prefer to shoot does all day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

They taste better too.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They taste better too.



It don't matter how it tastes someone will tell me I am wrong for doing it.....Just a fact of life....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

been bigfoot hunting?  I wonder if bfriendly chose the username so it started with bf.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been bigfoot hunting?  I wonder if bfriendly chose the username so it started with bf.



I have tried to go BF hunting but I snore too load and scare them out of the woods.

Some folks are just too funny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have tried to go BF hunting but I snore too load and scare them out of the woods.
> 
> Some folks are just too funny


 
Snore grunting actually attracts animals............don't ask me how I know this..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snore grunting actually attracts animals............don't ask me how I know this..



morning.   another country heard from.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snore grunting actually attracts animals............don't ask me how I know this..



So your telling me I did not scare the animals off when we were at DOG and FPG.......thanks I have been taking the heat for the lack of bear sightings at Dog and deer sightings at FPG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So your telling me I did not scare the animals off when we were at DOG and FPG.......thanks I have been taking the heat for the lack of bear sightings at Dog and deer sightings at FPG


 
No it wasn't your snore grunting the scared them. But any Butt Grunts produced from Matty's chili prolly burned their eyes so bad they couldn't get near the place..


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No it wasn't your snore grunting the scared them. But any Butt Grunts produced from Matty's chili prolly burned their eyes so bad they couldn't get near the place..



So we can blame Matty for FPG.....But it was some good chili


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So we can blame Matty for FPG.....But it was some good chili


 
Yes, and Yes it was.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No it wasn't your snore grunting the scared them. But any Butt Grunts produced from Matty's chili prolly burned their eyes so bad they couldn't get near the place..





jmfauver said:


> So we can blame Matty for FPG.....But it was some good chili





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, and Yes it was.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Morning Matty.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Matty.....



Monin Grizzly!  

I think my avatar turkey done et some of that chili.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Monin Grizzly!
> 
> I think my avatar turkey done et some of that chili.


 
Glad mine didn't!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Monin Grizzly!
> 
> I think my avatar turkey done et some of that chili.



MAybe



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad mine didn't!!!



Yeah I bet


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad mine didn't!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Mornin fellers shore is a fine day

I swam out sometime last nite and feel good this mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin fellers shore is a fine day
> 
> I swam out sometime last nite and feel good this mornin


 
Usually if I get in swimmin deep, then I feel like my brain is tryin to push out of my skull the next day...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Usually if I get in swimmin deep, then I feel like my brain is tryin to push out of my skull the next day...



I thought I was deeper than I was but I ran out so I couldn't go no more


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Morning , its THURSDAY, one day closer to the weekend   Rise n shine, the suns burning a hole in the ground!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Mornin'...one week away from Turkey Day!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Good morning!

Today is my only day off before turkey Day.  And I'm hosting....not sure how I'm gonna pull this off....

Oh and as of now, crackhead still has a job...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today is my only day off before turkey Day. And I'm hosting....not sure how I'm gonna pull this off....
> 
> Oh and as of now, crackhead still has a job...


 
Ask Crackhead how to nuke a turkey. She's obviously and expert at Microwave cuisine....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mornin'!  One more day and I'm headed off to Joe Kurtz for a weekend hunt.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask Crackhead how to nuke a turkey. She's obviously and expert at Microwave cuisine....





Can't, my micowave bit the dust about 3 months ago and I still haven't gotten a new one....I'm not sure why I haven't...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today is my only day off before turkey Day.  And I'm hosting....not sure how I'm gonna pull this off....
> 
> Oh and as of now, crackhead still has a job...



Recruit crackhead for Help, and you'll have some good entertainment too...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't, my micowave bit the dust about 3 months ago and I still haven't gotten a new one....I'm not sure why I haven't...


 
Microwaves are cheap, so instead of getting your nails done, get a microwave...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Microwaves are cheap, so instead of getting your nails done, get a microwave...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today is my only day off before turkey Day.  And I'm hosting....not sure how I'm gonna pull this off....
> 
> Oh and as of now, crackhead still has a job...



Do they make a slow roaster?   really slow roaster.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today is my only day off before turkey Day.  And I'm hosting....not sure how I'm gonna pull this off....
> 
> Oh and as of now, crackhead still has a job...



must not be a crackheadg Maybe just ugly and cant help it Im sorry shouldnt said that, bless her soul


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today is my only day off before turkey Day.  And I'm hosting....not sure how I'm gonna pull this off....
> 
> Oh and as of now, crackhead still has a job...



Sounds like its gonna be a late night turkey eve.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well ya heard about the legend of jesse james, and john hendley just to mention some names, but theres a truck driving legend in the south today, a man called BANDIT from Atlanta, ga.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Recruit crackhead for Help, and you'll have some good entertainment too...



I told you!  My microwave is broken!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Microwaves are cheap, so instead of getting your nails done, get a microwave...



I need a convection oven over the range style.  The kind with the fan and light on the bottom.  They are not cheap.  And honestly, I don't really miss having it.   I may next week though...



gobbleinwoods said:


> Do they make a slow roaster?   really slow roaster.



We're smokin' the turkey this year..



mudracing101 said:


> must not be a crackheadg Maybe just ugly and cant help it Im sorry shouldnt said that, bless her soul



Meth and Roxies are her choice drug...  "Crackhead" just sounds more fun.... 



mudracing101 said:


> Sounds like its gonna be a late night turkey eve.



As long as I don't start drinking....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today is my only day off before turkey Day.  And I'm hosting....not sure how I'm gonna pull this off....
> 
> Oh and as of now, crackhead still has a job...



That stinks but you can do it 

Oh and morning to ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Meth and Roxies are her choice drug... "Crackhead" just sounds more fun....


 
At least she isn't going to spend all of her time between now and then trying to find ZigZags big enough to roll a turkey. Good luck with that..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Every gear jammer knows his name, swear hes got ice water running in his veins, a foot like lead, nerves like steel, hes gonna go to glory driven 18 wheels


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Every gear jammer knows his name, swear hes got ice water running in his veins, a foot like lead, nerves like steel, hes gonna go to glory driven 18 wheels


 
Ummm,,,,,,,,just for the record, no singing allowed on the driveler, unless your screen name is "Self"...........just saying,,,,,,,,,it will drive everyone away and kill the thread...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

I swanee, ya'll done hit the floor running this morning!!

Hey Sista, you think "crackhead" has connections?!?! 

Mornin' Folks!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least she isn't going to spend all of her time between now and then trying to find ZigZags big enough to roll a turkey. Good luck with that..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least she isn't going to spend all of her time between now and then trying to find ZigZags big enough to roll a turkey. Good luck with that..



Parchment paper.   Not that I have experience.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,just for the record, no singing allowed on the driveler, unless your screen name is "Self"...........just saying,,,,,,,,,it will drive everyone away and kill the thread...



My bad, how bout quoting from the best movie ever made


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> My bad, how bout quoting from the best movie ever made


 
If you think Brokeback Mountain was the best movie ever made, the we'll pass. Otherwise, carry on.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That stinks but you can do it
> 
> Oh and morning to ya



I will manage, I always do.   Course, there's always that chance I'll run away too....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least she isn't going to spend all of her time between now and then trying to find ZigZags big enough to roll a turkey. Good luck with that..



She might...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,just for the record, no singing allowed on the driveler, unless your screen name is "Self"...........just saying,,,,,,,,,it will drive everyone away and kill the thread...







Keebs said:


> Hey Sista, you think "crackhead" has connections?!?!
> 
> Mornin' Folks!!



Ummmm.....I can ask her.   whatcha need?
Morning Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ummmm.....I can ask her.   whatcha need?
> Morning Sista!


  Oh heck naww, I got _*my*_ own!!  I meant connections to keep her "clean" & with a job!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you think Brokeback Mountain was the best movie ever made, the we'll pass. Otherwise, carry on.



Aint never seen no broke back mountain you? and everyone knows smokey and the bandit is the best movie ever made


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck naww, I got _*my*_ own!! I meant connections to keep her "clean" & with a job!!


 
The only job Crackhead needs is matress inspection. First time I'm gettin a haircut and look in the mirror to see my stylist snoozing with scissors and my hair in her hands I'm deckin someone..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint never seen no broke back mountain you? and everyone knows smokey and the bandit is the best movie ever made


 
No, I've only heard Ol' Red quoting from it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only job Crackhead needs is matress inspection. First time I'm gettin a haircut and look in the mirror to see my stylist snoozing with scissors and my hair in her hands I'm deckin someone..


Ya got that right!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey boy, wheres sheriff branford? 
I am sheriff branford.
Huh , for some reason or other, you sounded a lil taller on radio.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi ya keebs, top of the mornin to ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck naww, I got _*my*_ own!!  I meant connections to keep her "clean" & with a job!!



Not my problem Sista....as entertaining as she is, I have zero tolerance for that crap.  And I am not a babysitter.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only job Crackhead needs is matress inspection. First time I'm gettin a haircut and look in the mirror to see my stylist snoozing with scissors and my hair in her hands I'm deckin someone..



There's something in her eye! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, I've only heard Ol' Red quoting from it.



I miss Ol' Red...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope Troy ate his Wheaties this morning!!



He had his Wheaties, 5hr energy drinks, & vitamins! It paid off but who's gonna come get his remains??? I tried to scrape him off the ceiling but as y'all call me .... i'm a midgit


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I miss Ol' Red...





Ol' Red said:


> With this bunch, I hardly doubt that.  I don't know if I've seen you before.  You come here often?
> 
> 
> Memphis on business mostly.  Laying low avoiding the delete button lovers the rest of the time.
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 18, 2010)

Happy Thursday everbody.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I will manage, I always do.   Course, there's always that chance I'll run away too....



ya can hide here,doors always open



Keebs said:


> Oh heck naww, I got _*my*_ own!!  I meant connections to keep her "clean" & with a job!!



Morning Keebs!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hi ya keebs, top of the mornin to ya


 Mernin!



OutFishHim said:


> Not my problem Sista....as entertaining as she is, I have zero tolerance for that crap.  And I am not a babysitter.


Well, if ya can "expose" her benefactor you could git rid of the problem!  I just can't see them letting her *deal* from ya'll's shop!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ya can hide here,doors always open
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Keebs!!!


Mornin!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

Great mornin y'all  anyone make cafe yet ... I NEED SOME BAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Great mornin y'all  anyone make cafe yet ... I NEED SOME BAAAAAAAAAD



 cafe'??  We don't have them in this neck of the state, but I AM on my second pot of COFFEE for the day!!  I figured Troy would be the one hollering for coffee!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck naww, I got _*my*_ own!!  I meant connections to keep her "clean" & with a job!!



Hmmmm...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hmmmm...


You have a question, sir?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi...Just a quick drive by, then I'm off to the woods.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi...Just a quick drive by, then I'm off to the woods.



to the woods? Kill one fer us


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi...Just a quick drive by, then I'm off to the woods.


 Heeyyyyy BoBoBobbyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> cafe'??  We don't have them in this neck of the state, but I AM on my second pot of COFFEE for the day!!  I figured Troy would be the one hollering for coffee!



He's hollering but he never mentioned cafe or coffee as y'all southerners call it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> He's hollering but he never mentioned cafe or coffee as y'all southerners call it


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

All this coffee talk.....and I can't get going today Gotta go get some smokin' wood together for Turkey Day!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You have a question, sir?



You ain't been sharing


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 18, 2010)

Juz as i suspected. Oh well,.......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You ain't been sharing


Thaaaat's right, 'cause I do it all *legal* like, I go to my doctor, I pay my doctor, I go to my pharmacy, I pay for my meds, I take my own meds............ no sharin'/no dealin'


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> All this coffee talk.....and I can't get going today Gotta go get some smokin' wood together for Turkey Day!!!











hogtrap44 said:


> Juz as i suspected. Oh well,.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> He's hollering but he never mentioned cafe or coffee as y'all southerners call it


 Idjit Yankee's. A Cafe' is a place you go to drink your Coffee..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yall got all the cool smileys


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Yall got all the cool smileys


You didn't get the memo??   Oh that's right, that went out the day before you joined!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You didn't get the memo??   Oh that's right, that went out the day before you joined!



Yep a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Yall got all the cool smileys





Keebs said:


> You didn't get the memo??   Oh that's right, that went out the day before you joined!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep a day late and a dollar short.


Glad you've taken over as president, I got tired of it!!



gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

CHARLIEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

Dangit woman, I'm tryin to work here. Quit your dadblasted yellin..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Nothin like a little rejection to put a feller in his place.

Think I want a crickwater cola for lunch. What else we got on the menu


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nothin like a little rejection to put a feller in his place.
> 
> Think I want a crickwater cola for lunch. What else we got on the menu


 
Whassamatta, another one didn't like your mustang??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit woman, I'm tryin to work here. Quit your dadblasted yellin..


 Sorry, I was trying to catch my B,B & B Bro 'for he left the room............. I can't help I got a good set of lungs!!



Hankus said:


> Nothin like a little rejection to put a feller in his place.
> 
> Think I want a crickwater cola for lunch. What else we got on the menu


 Who I need to git onto?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassamatta, another one didn't like your mustang??



Nope pretty sure it was me she didn't like



Keebs said:


> Sorry, I was trying to catch my B,B & B Bro 'for he left the room............. I can't help I got a good set of lungs!!
> 
> 
> Who I need to git onto?!?!
> ...



Ain't worth the trouble. Oh and thanks keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I was trying to catch my B,B & B Bro 'for he left the room............. I can't help I got a good set of lungs!!
> 
> 
> Who I need to git onto?!?!
> ...



You just bein mean to Mudhole now....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Gotta go get some wood done....catch y'all later!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

time to eat wendys see yall


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nope pretty sure it was me she didn't like
> Ain't worth the trouble. Oh and thanks keebs


 I gotcha back schweety!!



Jeff C. said:


> You just bein mean to Mudhole now....


 AM NOT!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get some wood done....catch y'all later!!!


That's right, blast me fer nuttin & run........... 



mudracing101 said:


> time to eat wendys see yall


 micro meal today, sux when I have left over's  the night before!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mmmmmm....Thanksgiving day at work.  Turkey, dressing, gravy, mac & chz, green bean casserole, broccoli chz casserole, creamed corn, cranberry sauce, Reeses pie & Cheesecake.  







Now it's naptime!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mmmmmm....Thanksgiving day at work.  Turkey, dressing, gravy, mac & chz, green bean casserole, broccoli chz casserole, creamed corn, cranberry sauce, Reeses pie & Cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are soooo not nice!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

This was at the top of the page on The Drudge Report Website.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

TSA screeners having way to much fun!!!   

It's ridiculous...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You are soooo not nice!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


Iz jealous of your lunch............


----------



## baldfish (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Iz jealous of your lunch............



I heard you hollerin thought come back and give you kiss


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Iz jealous of your lunch............



Oh, i thought it might have been the nap i'm about to take that you were jealous of!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I heard you hollerin thought come back and give you kiss


 I KNEW you wouldn't leave wiffout talking to me!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Oh, i thought it might have been the nap i'm about to take that you were jealous of!


Sulli, puhleese, you know it's all about da food!! but naps run a very close 2nd!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello drivelers.......Did I ever tell anyone, I hate computers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Man, looks like i ain't the only one that took a nap!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Man, looks like i ain't the only one that took a nap!


 *Some* of us has work to do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Break!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

Bunch of pot stirrers...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Break!!!!


Hey Chiefskrimpman!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of pot stirrers...


 whatchutalkinboutWillis???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

yall watch it. ive got me some smileys and i aint scared to use em!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

two hours till


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of pot stirrers...



I ain't got one to ____ in 



Keebs said:


> Hey Chiefskrimpman!
> 
> 
> whatchutalkinboutWillis???



Imma have to change avatar again



mudracing101 said:


> yall watch it. ive got me some smileys and i aint scared to use em!



Found'em huh...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> yall watch it. ive got me some smileys and i aint scared to use em!


 
Just don't use this one, it'll rip the skin off your tongue...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Warning, whatever you do,  if you have not been to the badger thread , dont go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! badger, badger, badger, badger  Dont go


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't use this one, it'll rip the skin off your tongue...



 I actually saw a guy do that ONCE on a flag pole....bad move!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Warning, whatever you do,  if you have not been to the badger thread , dont go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! badger, badger, badger, badger  Dont go



I think I just broke in the new guy.

Did you see the special finally?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Warning, whatever you do,  if you have not been to the badger thread , dont go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! badger, badger, badger, badger  Dont go



The newbie found the badger thread!  

Ahh!! Snake!! Snake!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think I just broke in the new guy.
> 
> Did you see the special finally?



Yeah the end is the best, mudracer!!  It takes a couple minutes but keep watching!  Its worth it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> yall watch it. ive got me some smileys and i aint scared to use em!





mudracing101 said:


> two hours till


Sweet Baby Jesus, what have we created?!?!?!



Jeff C. said:


> I ain't got one to ____ in Imma have to change avatar againFound'em huh...


 I made need to go hide them, whatchathink??? 



mudracing101 said:


> Warning, whatever you do,  if you have not been to the badger thread , dont go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! badger, badger, badger, badger  Dont go






Jeff C. said:


> I actually saw a guy do that ONCE on a flag pole....bad move!!!


 You shoulda had my two older sisters............. nope, not a flag pole, the extra freezer, not the chest type the other that opens like a 'fridgerator.................   And guess what??? THAT scar on your tongue NEVER goes away!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think I just broke in the new guy.
> 
> Did you see the special finally?



No, and you cant make me watch it anymore


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> No, and you cant make me watch it anymore


 
Don't be so closed minded, it really is worth the wait..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

something keeps drawing me back to it must be strong, dont look , must be strong


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> something keeps drawing me back to it must be strong, dont look , must be strong


 quit being a wuss, juss do it!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> quit being a wuss, juss do it!!



sticks and stones may break my bones, but oh no i aint looking again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Back to work.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

OK, we're off to get the free large pizza the kid won in his last 5k.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> sticks and stones may break my bones, but oh no i aint looking again!


 cheeekin!!



Jeff C. said:


> Back to work.....


Hurry Baaack!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, we're off to get the free large pizza the kid won in his last 5k.


 Kewl!!  WTG Collin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

4 o clock and all is well!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> 4 o clock and all is well!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Is THAT what the bells were all about??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is THAT what the bells were all about??



SOOO you heard em too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> SOOO you heard em too.



 busted!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

badger, badger, badger , badger,


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mushroom! Mushroom!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

_Snake!!!.....Snake!!_


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Snakes and mushrooms......not a good combination !


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mushroom! Mushroom!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> _Snake!!!.....Snake!!_



HOLY MOLY


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> HOLY MOLY


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

I see the badgers are back 

Now come on 5 so I can go home and work some more


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I see the badgers are back
> 
> Now come on 5 so I can go home and work some more








You know better than that! 5 o'clock is beer time.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> You know better than that! 5 o'clock is beer time.



Actually it was 4:30 today


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Actually it was 4:30 today


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2010)

Hittin' Da Clock!!

WeWeWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

iTS 5 im outa here, got to get a drink, i keep seeing badgers everywhere


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



What?  Want me to drink one for you?



Keebs said:


> Hittin' Da Clock!!
> 
> WeWeWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

Later yall...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 18, 2010)

I bid you goodday Driveler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What? Want me to drink one for you?


 
Quit Grinnin Frizzy....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Snakes and mushrooms......not a good combination !



I think Stev got bit by the snake and took mushrooms fer the pain!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I bid you goodday Driveler.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit Grinnin Frizzy....



I am not frizzy today   Frazzled, but not frizzy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I bid you goodday Driveler.


 
G'Day Aussie Mod....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Being retained as an independant third party neutral interest auditor of the state of the plant material. All 5,000 plants and trees. Sounds like a short day's work huh??



hey pot stirrer!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> hey pot stirrer!!!!


 
What are you doing here? I heard they were going to ban you...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit Yankee's. A Cafe' is a place you go to drink your Coffee..


I'll remember that when you want a cup of my amazing cafe.


Keebs said:


>



 enuff said???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

i am on patrol...... looking for infractions


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> i am on patrol...... looking for infractions



OooOOhhh can I be the first in line ... can I can I??!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> i am on patrol...... looking for infractions


 
I think Yara's Cafe' cup is infracted...........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OooOOhhh can I be the first in line ... can I can I??!!



yes ma'am here you go......


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Yara's Cafe' cup is infracted...........


You're asking for it mister!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> yes ma'am here you go......



Did ya enjoy it as much as I did?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

What is Yara doing to that poor man?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What is Yara doing to that poor man?


 
Thank God she didn't post the picks of her using the industrial grinder on his toenails...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What is Yara doing to that poor man?


Moi? Nada, solamente amandolo, bien suavesito.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank God she didn't post the picks of her using the industrial grinder on his toenails...



Pppfffttt are you kidding? He carries his grooming kit everywhere with him. If he even feels that his cuticles are getting rough, off with them. You should see what he can do with tweezers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

So I dodged the badgers, shrooms, and snakes today....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Moi? Nada, solamente amandolo, bien suavesito.
> 
> Pppfffttt are you kidding? He carries his grooming kit everywhere with him. If he even feels that his cuticles are getting rough, off with them. You should see what he can do with tweezers!



Sorry, i don't speak Bulgarian.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i don't speak Bulgarian.



Come a little closer doc .... I got something for ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Come a little closer doc .... I got something for ya



Sorry. My spaghetti is about done. Maybe later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



you raising a herd of skunks?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i don't speak Bulgarian.



Bulgarian???? I thought that was cuban!?!?!?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. My spaghetti is about done. Maybe later.



Coward, yella, chicken, scaredy cat.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Bulgarian???? I thought that was cuban!?!?!?



Don't ya have somethin to bbq, smoke, marinate, fillet, etc?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't ya have somethin to bbq, smoke, marinate, fillet, etc?



yep.... im about to poke 8 butts... multiple times!!  Pics to follow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Coward, yella, chicken, scaredy cat.



Oh Yeah? So?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh Yeah? So?



Oh Robert how does Mrs. B, deal with your smartbutt.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep.... im about to poke 8 butts... multiple times!!  Pics to follow!



I.n.f.r.a.c.t.i.o.n! I.n.f.r.a.c.t.i.o.n! I.n.f.r.a.c.t.i.o.n!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oh Robert how does Mrs. B, deal with your smartbutt.


It's all about timing, baby!
This was her week to leave town. 
She gets back from Orlando Saturday. I'm leaving for Montgomery tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Wobbert-Woo!



Hello my hawt little bugsyboo!!    I need some bourbon pecan pies, honey pie!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello my hawt little bugsyboo!!    I need some bourbon pecan pies, honey pie!





Hey HawthaystackcampinBBQHawtness.   


I can do that.  

Gimme a week or two and I'll see about getting some deliveries made to my Yankee Georgian drivelers.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

what mush is going on in here now??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Wobbert-Woo!



better than


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what mush is going on in here now??



watching the Bama game, getting stawked by my favorite stawker, trying to get motivated to clean up the kitchen, and got two teenage daughters who aren't getting along at the moment.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what mush is going on in here now??




Well, I was mushin over my Wobbert-Woo! 

Then I was mushin over BBQHawtness. 

Need any mushin over you?  





gobbleinwoods said:


> better than





Better than "This image has been removed for violating terms of service"?  Or something like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> watching the Bama game, getting stawked by my favorite stawker, trying to get motivated to clean up the kitchen, and got two teenage daughters who aren't getting along at the moment.



You are my reason for stawkin.     


Tell Jen and Allygator that Santa doesn't like it when sisters fight.  

Then remind them who Santa is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You are my reason for stawkin.
> 
> 
> Tell Jen and Allygator that Santa doesn't like it when sisters fight.
> ...



I'm trying to hide at the moment. They'll get tired eventually, then i'll tell them.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

i am house choring.... and trying to get stuff packed....ughhhhh


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You are my reason for stawkin.
> 
> 
> Tell Jen and Allygator that Santa doesn't like it when sisters fight.
> ...



who is santa??


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm trying to hide at the moment. They'll get tired eventually, then i'll tell them.




You should be watching Big Bang Theory.  


It'll make ya smile.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> i am house choring.... and trying to get stuff packed....ughhhhh



Where ya goin? 




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who is santa??




Jolly old fat guy. Costs you lots of $$$.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Where ya goin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PCB this weekend....then hopefully hunting in Kentucky the end of next week


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> PCB this weekend....then hopefully hunting in Kentucky the end of next week



You doing the case with me in the morning?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You doing the case with me in the morning?



yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> yep



Excellent! Let's get him fixed up and get outta town!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who is santa??





turtlebug said:


> Jolly old fat guy. Costs you lots of $$$.


You should be listening to her on this one!!


turtlebug said:


> You should be watching Big Bang Theory.
> 
> 
> It'll make ya smile.


Love that show!!

Good evening Folks!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You should be listening to her on this one!!
> Love that show!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!



Whats a happnin' Bro?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whats a happnin' Bro?


Been busy running the hunt test circuit with Tucker!!..........Gonna try and get a little hunting time in soon!!..........What about you??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Howdy y'all  

Has anybody seen my beer  and RUTT the keys is in the floorboard


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy y'all
> 
> Has anybody seen my beer  and RUTT the keys is in the floorboard


Good deal!!..........Leave em there, and maybe no one will lock em up in there!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good deal!!..........Leave em there, and maybe no one will lock em up in there!!



Man was I glad I had a spare set that next mornin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man was I glad I had a spare set that next mornin


..........Who was it locked em up??......I only heard the story later on??


----------



## Otis (Nov 18, 2010)

Had dinner with da neighbors!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Nov 18, 2010)

*Question for the Drivel Nation*

Any of y'all ever just walked in and told your boss they could hold it???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ..........Who was it locked em up??......I only heard the story later on??



Bigox took the truck to my tent, let up the windows (and bumped the lock button) put the keys on the center console and shut the doors   pure accident


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Evenin'.....was up???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Had dinner with da neighbors!



The performers or the illegals 



Crooked Stick said:


> Any of y'all ever just walked in and told your boss they could hold it???



Not so far


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Had dinner with da neighbors!


So did you finish up with some coffee??



Crooked Stick said:


> Any of y'all ever just walked in and told your boss they could hold it???


Can't afford that at the moment!!



Hankus said:


> Bigox took the truck to my tent, let up the windows (and bumped the lock button) put the keys on the center console and shut the doors   pure accident


Are you sure it was an accident??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....was up???



Must be you


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So did you finish up with some coffee??
> 
> Can't afford that at the moment!!
> 
> Are you sure it was an accident??



Well that's what he claimed and I took him at his word. Didn't figger he would intentionally do that to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Any of y'all ever just walked in and told your boss they could hold it???



Which time



Hankus said:


> Must be you



Not me


----------



## Otis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The performers or the illegals


 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> So did you finish up with some coffee??


 

Per Fo Mers! I know where they work now. 


Anyone want to goto the Westside Showlounge tonight?


----------



## Crooked Stick (Nov 18, 2010)

well I will let y'all know how it turns out. Meeting on Tuesday!

Might be a great drivel name-  Hey Boss you can hold it drivel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....was up???


Good evening Jeff!!...........Thought you was going to change that avatar??..........I know I'm color blind, and all, but that looks like brains with a casual glance!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Had dinner with da neighbors!






Wait.....You didn't cook that bird didja


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> well I will let y'all know how it turns out. Meeting on Tuesday!
> 
> Might be a great drivel name-  Hey Boss you can hold it drivel!!!!!!!!!



That would be a fine drivel name considerin some I've seen


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well that's what he claimed and I took him at his word. Didn't figger he would intentionally do that to me.


Big "O" is a pretty good fellar!!.....I would take him at his word!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> well I will let y'all know how it turns out. Meeting on Tuesday!
> 
> Might be a great drivel name-  Hey Boss you can hold it drivel!!!!!!!!!



Ruh Roh.....as long as BBQBOSS don't think we talkin about him



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Jeff!!...........Thought you was going to change that avatar??..........I know I'm color blind, and all, but that looks like brains with a casual glance!!



Evenin Rutt.....I messed up a read the Indecisive Procrastinator threadI'll eventully get around to it.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Nov 18, 2010)

Not BBQBOSS

just my wonderful one!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Per Fo Mers! I know where they work now.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to goto the Westside Showlounge tonight?


Sounds........ummm kinda fun, but I'm fresh out of Ajax, and penicillin!!


Good night Folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Not BBQBOSS
> 
> just my wonderful one!




Do huh?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruh Roh.....as long as BBQBOSS don't think we talkin about him
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Rutt.....I messed up a read the Indecisive Procrastinator threadI'll eventully get around to it.



what?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Had dinner with da neighbors!



Remember our conversation!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Not BBQBOSS
> 
> just my wonderful one!



I know....I refer to him as  BOSS only often. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds........ummm kinda fun, but I'm fresh out of Ajax, and penicillin!!
> 
> 
> Good night Folks!!



Nite Bro....changed it!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> what?



Few posts up....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

I had to go watch the sinclair bbqboss video again.  its actually pretty funny.


----------



## Otis (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Remember our conversation!!!


 


They are needing some help with their butt injections, I gave them your number.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> They are needing some help with their butt injections, I gave them your number.



awwwwwwwww snap!!!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> awwwwwwwww snap!!!!


 



Just remember us little guys that got you there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I had to go watch the sinclair bbqboss video again.  its actually pretty funny.



Ol sinclair ain't right


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Fixin to turn loose the beer dog. Y'all taker easy I'm gone


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Well hello there tails.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



drankus!  What in da werld r ya doin?!?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> drankus!  What in da werld r ya doin?!?!?!



Flexin my beer muskels


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Flexin my beer muskels



Schweet!  Me to!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

12oz curls baby!  all night long.  Bigger, faster stronger.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 12oz curls baby!  all night long.  Bigger, faster stronger.



Ya forgot better lookin and more charmin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya forgot better lookin and more charmin



i think i dated a girl named charmin one time.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i think i dated a girl named charmin one time.



Did she know


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there tails.



Hello!  Fingers still smell like shrimp?



Hankus said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Did she know



i think her friends told her.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!  Fingers still smell like shrimp?



mmmmmmmm shrimppppppp........


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


> drankus!  What in da werld r ya doin?!?!?!





Hankus said:


> Flexin my beer muskels





BBQBOSS said:


> Schweet!  Me to!





BBQBOSS said:


> 12oz curls baby!  all night long.  Bigger, faster stronger.





Hankus said:


> Ya forgot better lookin and more charmin





BBQBOSS said:


> i think i dated a girl named charmin one time.





Hankus said:


> Did she know



Buncha drunks.........


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!  Fingers still smell like shrimp?







BBQBOSS said:


> i think her friends told her.



Long as somebody knew it counts


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Buncha drunks.........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Buncha drunks.........


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmmmm shrimppppppp........



You eat any yet?  It's good!  



Hankus said:


>



Bounce bounce....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Nite folks!!!!    Ain't had nuttin to drank tonight


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You eat any yet?  It's good!
> 
> 
> 
> Bounce bounce....



hmmmmmm......... Naw, aint et any yet.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite folks!!!!    Ain't had nuttin to drank tonight



well git in da kitchen and pour ya two fangers!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You eat any yet?  It's good!
> 
> 
> 
> Bounce bounce....


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>







Hankus said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



she likey da whippins!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite folks!!!!    Ain't had nuttin to drank tonight



Nite Smoke



BBQBOSS said:


> well git in da kitchen and pour ya two fangers!



Regular fangers or double coon fangers


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nite Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> Regular fangers or double coon fangers



better do regular... dem double coon fangers'll keep ya on edge.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> she likey da whippins!



Peers thataway


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite folks!!!!    Ain't had nuttin to drank tonight







BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmm......... Naw, aint et any yet.







Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> better do regular... dem double coon fangers'll keep ya on edge.



They is a mite hard on afellers nerves and his sittin too


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

where dem guhls at???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> where dem guhls at???



Dunno, think I'm drinkin cause of one


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dunno, think I'm drinkin cause of one



Dang... heavy hearted hankus.  give'er a quaalude... she'll love ya in da mornin!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

"And now a man that used to spend 32000 dollars a year on beer, Alice Cooper"

Swear that was his intro just now


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang... heavy hearted hankus.  give'er a quaalude... she'll love ya in da mornin!



Hoss she made it pretty clear I ain't wanted. Don't think i'd give her the foam off the top rite now. But I will log the quaalude for future reference


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2010)

Swung by the spirichual forum and I am reassured that I am savin others from the debbil by drinkin as much as possible so that they can't be tempted. On that happy note I'm fixin to  real soon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Swung by the spirichual forum and I am reassured that I am savin others from the debbil by drinkin as much as possible so that they can't be tempted. On that happy note I'm fixin to  real soon



You did not bring your pet snake withudidja?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dunno, think I'm drinkin cause of one



That bad, huh.....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You did not bring your pet snake withudidja?



I've never seen you without your avatar on.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've never seen you without your avatar on.....




   get a room!!


----------



## peachstate (Nov 18, 2010)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- ?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That bad, huh.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen you without your avatar on.....





BBQBOSS said:


> get a room!!


I lost my keys 


peachstate said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- ?


We will not have any of that in here


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You did not bring your pet snake withudidja?



Didn't post either 



peachstate said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- ?



Sometimes


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2010)

mornin yall


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Mornin slip


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin yall


Morin Slip


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

peachstate said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- ?



You too?



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I lost my keys
> 
> We will not have any of that in here



I changed the locks anyways.....







slip said:


> mornin yall



Hey fuzzy slippers...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That bad, huh.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen you without your avatar on.....



Not that I needed a reason to drink other than the sun set but its nice to know I had one.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I changed the locks anyways.....


One less lost thing, I have to look for


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not that I needed a reason to drink other than the sun set but its nice to know I had one.



Maybe tomorrow will bring you a new reason....I know it will me...



threeleggedpigmy said:


> One less lostt thing I have to look for



But you know the garage code...


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

MY THROAT HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> MY THROAT HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mine too.  been coughing and stopped up since last Sunday.  Headache too.  Tired of it.


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> MY THROAT HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rut roh


gobbleinwoods said:


> mine too.  been coughing and stopped up since last Sunday.  Headache too.  Tired of it.



dang...thats the only bad thing about this time of year...its only a matter of time before ya get some kind of sick





looks like everyone run't off....


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2010)

TGIF and where's the coffee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Mornin fellers. Think I'll hit snooze a few.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF and where's the coffee?





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hankus said:


> Mornin fellers. Think I'll hit snooze a few.



Morning....coffee is ready,Yeah I know I was slacking this morning,been reading the GA/BSU thread and laughing


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks kinda slow on the drivel this mornin


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Looks kinda slow on the drivel this mornin



I done thought I scared everyone away


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

Throat hurts, got no sleep, got a sick kid and an 11 hour shift to work today........yay.......


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Throat hurts, got no sleep, got a sick kid and an 11 hour shift to work today........yay.......



Yikes!!! And you are hosting on Thursday!!!!! Hope you feel better


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 19, 2010)

Morning folks


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks



Morning Kim.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Throat hurts, got no sleep, got a sick kid and an 11 hour shift to work today........yay.......



That sucks. Hope you got some meds to try and keep it in check.



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks



Yo wassup RM


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Throat hurts, got no sleep, got a sick kid and an 11 hour shift to work today........yay.......



Sorry ponytails...hope things get better. 

I gotta get movin. Busy day today. Yall have a good one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

morning everyone, guess what today is , FRIDAY, what day is it, FRIDAY,


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Throat hurts, got no sleep, got a sick kid and an 11 hour shift to work today........yay.......



You might have to do a cracker barrell thanksgiving


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

It appears that I screwed up doubly yesterday  Boy I just caint wait until I find out what the third one is


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF and where's the coffee?





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hankus said:


> Mornin fellers. Think I'll hit snooze a few.





jmfauver said:


> Morning....coffee is ready,Yeah I know I was slacking this morning,been reading the GA/BSU thread and laughing





OutFishHim said:


> Throat hurts, got no sleep, got a sick kid and an 11 hour shift to work today........yay.......



Ughhhhh.....sorry to hear that! Hope ya get to feelin better...



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks





Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry ponytails...hope things get better.
> 
> I gotta get movin. Busy day today. Yall have a good one.





mudracing101 said:


> morning everyone, guess what today is , FRIDAY, what day is it, FRIDAY,




Mornin' Boys!!!!  Good Friday to yas....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sitting around the fire last night , heard some weird loud noises. Well being a man and all i go get the spotlight and gun. Get the wifey to hold the light in the general direction that these loud snarls are coming from and when she hits it, yep 3 badgers and they were coming right at us.! Shes scared and keeps saying what are they , what are they, all i can see are red eyeballs . I am trying to remain calm while yelling badgers, badgers, badgers. Luckily when i start to put a round in the chamber all 3 turn to run the opposite way and i see they were actually coyotes. I guess they were hunting in a pack in the field. Never heard the type sounds they were making. Anyway i threw another log on the fire and preyed it wasnt badgers that was chasing them!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> morning everyone, guess what today is , FRIDAY, what day is it, FRIDAY,





Jeff C. said:


> Ughhhhh.....sorry to hear that! Hope ya get to feelin better...
> 
> Mornin' Boys!!!!  Good Friday to yas....



Morning Jeff and Mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Sitting around the fire last night , heard some weird loud noises. Well being a man and all i go get the spotlight and gun. Get the wifey to hold the light in the general direction that these loud snarls are coming from and when she hits it, yep 3 badgers and they were coming right at us.! Shes scared and keeps saying what are they , what are they, all i can see are red eyeballs . I am trying to remain calm while yelling badgers, badgers, badgers. Luckily when i start to put a round in the chamber all 3 turn to run the opposite way and i see they were actually coyotes. I guess they were hunting in a pack in the field. Never heard the type sounds they were making. Anyway i threw another log on the fire and preyed it wasnt badgers that was chasing them!



  So you had mushshrooms for dinner....No snakes



jmfauver said:


> Morning Jeff and Mud



Mornin' Biggun'!!! You fishin this week-end???


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> So you had mushshrooms for dinner....No snakes
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Biggun'!!! You fishin this week-end???



If the creek don't rise and I can get outa bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If the creek don't rise and I can get outa bed



Have you done any Crappie fishin yet....spring like temps this week-end.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you done any Crappie fishin yet....spring like temps this week-end.



we have started looking I hope to have a good report this afternoon....I did catch a few nice Redbreast last weekend,but they were not biting real good....I am hoping I get them tomorrow.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

I really need to get out there myself....haven't been in TOO long now.

It doesn't help much that the little County Res. 5 minutes from my house closed Oct. 31st til Mar. 1st There's other one's, but I'm spoiled on that one


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I really need to get out there myself....haven't been in TOO long now.
> 
> It doesn't help much that the little County Res. 5 minutes from my house closed Oct. 31st til Mar. 1st There's other one's, but I'm spoiled on that one



It's hard once you find a good spot to see it close....I got buddies that are retired and they call me on Friday and leave me the reports so then we can figure out a game plan.....I wonder if the wife would mind crappie fillets instead of Turkey


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You forgot a few. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















OutFishHim said:


> Throat hurts, got no sleep, got a sick kid and an 11 hour shift to work today........yay.......



  Hope it gets better.



Hankus said:


> It appears that I screwed up doubly yesterday  Boy I just caint wait until I find out what the third one is


I thought I made a mistake once, but I was wrong. 



mudracing101 said:


> Sitting around the fire last night , heard some weird loud noises. Well being a man and all i go get the spotlight and gun. Get the wifey to hold the light in the general direction that these loud snarls are coming from and when she hits it, yep 3 badgers and they were coming right at us.! Shes scared and keeps saying what are they , what are they, all i can see are red eyeballs . I am trying to remain calm while yelling badgers, badgers, badgers. Luckily when i start to put a round in the chamber all 3 turn to run the opposite way and i see they were actually coyotes. I guess they were hunting in a pack in the field. Never heard the type sounds they were making. Anyway i threw another log on the fire and preyed it wasnt badgers that was chasing them!







MORNIN' YALL ITS FRIDAY!!!
Just a few hours in this place I call work and its off to hunt for the weekend!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> MORNIN' YALL ITS FRIDAY!!!
> Just a few hours in this place I call work and its off to hunt for the weekend!



Good luck Sulli


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

Yawn stretch scratch burp....  Mornin yall!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yawn stretch scratch burp....  Mornin yall!



A grand enterance, as always.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> You forgot a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of them dudes you posted is just standing there



BBQBOSS said:


> Yawn stretch scratch burp....  Mornin yall!



You got yo red shirt on today???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Wait....2 of them!!!  Weirdos....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> One of them dudes you posted is just standing there



He's like me.  He can't dance unless he's been drankin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Give him a shot or 3....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Give him a shot or 3....



Ooops...I think I gave him too much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> He's like me.  He can't dance unless he's been drankin'.



I cant dance even if ive been drinkin


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant dance even if ive been drinkin



Me neither, I just think I can.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh fabulous!!! Crackhead has "something in her eye again"...She can't walk in a straight line, she's sluring and won't shut up.  This is GREAT for business!!  

This is going to be a really long day...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh fabulous!!! Crackhead has "something in her eye again"...She can't walk in a straight line, she's sluring and won't shut up.  This is GREAT for business!!
> 
> This is going to be a really long day...



Should be entertaining at the least.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Should be entertaining at the least.



I should video her for you guys!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh fabulous!!! Crackhead has "something in her eye again"...She can't walk in a straight line, she's sluring and won't shut up.  This is GREAT for business!!
> 
> This is going to be a really long day...



Hey , show the crackhead the badger bit, that will really freak her out


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , show the crackhead the badger bit, that will really freak her out



Ok... just back away from the badgers now, and nobody will get hurt...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , show the crackhead the badger bit, that will really freak her out


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh fabulous!!! Crackhead has "something in her eye again"...She can't walk in a straight line, she's sluring and won't shut up.  This is GREAT for business!!
> This is going to be a really long day...





OutFishHim said:


> I should video her for you guys!!!


Do it, Do it!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Ya'll seen this??
I've already got my confirmation email too!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584446


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , show the crackhead the badger bit, that will really freak her out



I'll see if it'll play on my phone!   I wish I could video her while she was watching it!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll seen this??
> I've already got my confirmation email too!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584446



Ain't working no more!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll see if it'll play on my phone!   I wish I could video her while she was watching it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Ain't working no more!



Yeah, went to check, they must have sold their "over-stock".. sowwy, I tried!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, went to check, they must have sold their "over-stock".. sowwy, I tried!



Hey keebs, I got two thing in my office I going to send you. Mostly like over night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll seen this??
> I've already got my confirmation email too!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584446



wont work for  me Ill give ya 4.99 for yours


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Sulli needs a dancin drink, OFH needs decent help, keebs is a day late and a dollar short and mud101 quit singin. If Smoke fires the grill and I need a beer it'll be a great showin for the drivel crew today


----------



## Otis (Nov 19, 2010)

Morning folks! Got the day off, you wanted to let you know your tax dollars slept in til 8 and are going 4 wheeling today!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey keebs, I got two thing in my office I going to send you. Mostly like over night.


 Go ahead, I'll take'em!! 



mudracing101 said:


> wont work for  me Ill give ya 4.99 for yours


 Don't look like ANYONE is getting them!



Hankus said:


> Sulli needs a dancin drink, OFH needs decent help, keebs is a day late and a dollar short and mud101 quit singin. If Smoke fires the grill and I need a beer it'll be a great showin for the drivel crew today


 YOU need to do a DD!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Go ahead, I'll take'em!!
> 
> :



I thinking, if I ship them 2 day,  the fed ex will change the it to priority for free.  Just to get rid of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sulli needs a dancin drink, OFH needs decent help, keebs is a day late and a dollar short and mud101 quit singin. If Smoke fires the grill and I need a beer it'll be a great showin for the drivel crew today



You got me studyin' it now


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Go ahead, I'll take'em!!
> 
> 
> Don't look like ANYONE is getting them!
> ...



I tried one time but it got closed durin the seth beach drivel fiasco of the summer



Jeff C. said:


> You got me studyin' it now



You must have got the wood ready yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I tried one time but it got closed durin the seth beach drivel fiasco of the summer
> 
> 
> 
> You must have got the wood ready yesterday



 Smashed my hand doin it too I see some drankin in my immediate future


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thinking, if I ship them 2 day,  the fed ex will change the it to priority for free.  Just to get rid of them.


 ~Gulp~ Ya mean to say "Looks are deceiving"?!?!? 



Jeff C. said:


> You got me studyin' it now


Excuse me, sir, could you grab a rag & come clean my keyboard, there seems to be an exorbitant amount of drool accumulating on it! 



Hankus said:


> I tried one time but it got closed durin the seth beach drivel fiasco of the summer


season change, try again............



Jeff C. said:


> Smashed my hand doin it too _*I see some drankin in my immediate future*_


Don't we all??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~Gulp~ Ya mean to say "Looks are deceiving"?!?!?
> 
> 
> Excuse me, sir, could you grab a rag & come clean my keyboard, there seems to be an exorbitant amount of drool accumulating on it!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~Gulp~ Ya mean to say "Looks are deceiving"?!?!?
> 
> 
> Excuse me, sir, could you grab a rag & come clean my keyboard, there seems to be an exorbitant amount of drool accumulating on it!
> ...



I shore feel like I need it


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~Gulp~ Ya mean to say "Looks are deceiving"?!?!?
> 
> 
> Excuse me, sir, could you grab a rag & come clean my keyboard, there seems to be an exorbitant amount of drool accumulating on it!
> ...



I promise they are full of love. They do take after there uncle with the sneaky streak.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I promise they are full of love. They do take after there uncle with the sneaky streak.


 Send'em, we'd have a blast then, for sure!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sulli needs a dancin drink, OFH needs decent help, keebs is a day late and a dollar short and mud101 quit singin. If Smoke fires the grill and I need a beer it'll be a great showin for the drivel crew today



Did you want me to start back , i can and do love singing


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you want me to start back , i can and do love singing


Anything but the badger song!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


next movie coming ...starring OFH,Jeff C co-starring keebs and hankus


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> next movie coming ...starring OFH,Jeff C co-starring keebs and hankus


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> next movie coming ...starring OFH,Jeff C co-starring keebs and hankus


   Oh wait, I need a new outfit for the showing!!!!!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


I couldnt resist the forrest gump wave no color today
<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><param name="flashvars"value="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"/><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"></embed></object><object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf" width="1" height="1" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

I better check with the mexican first , hes the one said i couldnt sing no more.
This just in only 15 mo minutes till lunch


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2010)

home at last!
Gotta clean up the place, fill the koi pond, load the truck and then Montgomery bound. I wasn't gonna take a nap, but considering my BiL doesn't get off till 5cst, may have to reconsider.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I couldnt resist the forrest gump wave no color today
> <object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><param name="flashvars"value="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"/><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"></embed></object><object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf" width="1" height="1" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I couldnt resist the forrest gump wave no color today
> <object height="390" width="480">
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> next movie coming ...starring OFH,Jeff C co-starring keebs and hankus





sinclair1 said:


> I couldnt resist the forrest gump wave no color today
> <object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><param name="flashvars"value="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"/><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"></embed></object><object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf" width="1" height="1" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



Mine was mo betta.  


Come on sinclair, lets go to bogeys and have a beer.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I better check with the mexican first , hes the one said i couldnt sing no more.
> This just in only 15 mo minutes till lunch


Today's a board meeting day, free lunch cooked and not by me........... boss is grilling hb's & hd's........... not his finest, but it werks fer me!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sulli needs a dancin drink, OFH needs decent help, keebs is a day late and a dollar short and mud101 quit singin. If Smoke fires the grill and I need a beer it'll be a great showin for the drivel crew today



Add a drink to that for me.  Things are about to hit the celing here.  Customer called and complained and manager just pulled up.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mine was mo betta.
> 
> 
> Come on sinclair, lets go to bogeys and have a beer.



or two


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mine was mo betta.
> 
> 
> Come on sinclair, lets go to bogeys and have a beer.


love too, after thanksgiving I am suppose to be getting ready to host thanksgiving I have the whole fam at my place this year. The wife wants all the leaves up by then they fall faster than I can get them up


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Today's a board meeting day, free lunch cooked and not by me........... boss is grilling hb's & hd's........... not his finest, but it werks fer me!!



Aint nothing better than free lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Add a drink to that for me.  Things are about to hit the celing here.  Customer called and complained and manager just pulled up.



And the plot thickens


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> love too, after thanksgiving I am suppose to be getting ready to host thanksgiving I have the whole fam at my place this year. The wife wants all the leaves up by then they fall faster than I can get them up



Thats what ive been doing as well this morning.  Well im over at bogeys every now and then.  We'll tip one back in December sometime.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Add a drink to that for me.  Things are about to hit the celing here.  Customer called and complained and manager just pulled up.


 Good Luck Sista, hope things turn out like YOU want them too!!



mudracing101 said:


> Aint nothing better than free lunch


 Ya got that right!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> or two



...or 12, and then call my chauffeur.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ...or 12, and then call my chauffeur.



I not wearing that stupid hat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I couldnt resist the forrest gump wave no color today
> <object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><param name="flashvars"value="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"/><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/dc95e96e-f3f6-11df-b6fb-003048d69c21_9.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7733885&searchbar=false&autostart=false"></embed></object><object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf" width="1" height="1" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>





I like the GUMP wave


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Every body get a drink me   OFH   BOSS  tripod  keebs  mud101  sinclair  sulli  Smoke  and for the rest


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Every body get a drink me   OFH   BOSS  tripod  keebs  mud101  sinclair  sulli  Smoke  and for the rest


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Every body get a drink me   OFH   BOSS  tripod  keebs  mud101  sinclair  sulli  Smoke  and for the rest


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Man I'm ready to go get my leftover pizza for lunch. The boss is killin me with starvation  starvation


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man I'm ready to go get my leftover pizza for lunch. The boss is killin me with starvation  starvation


Mmmmmmm grilled double cheese burger!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> Gotta clean up the place, fill the koi pond, load the truck and then Montgomery bound. I wasn't gonna take a nap, but considering my BiL doesn't get off till 5cst, may have to reconsider.



Yeah Bubba....that's sounding like a good idea, J-man 's got a stomach BUG, and listening to him snore on the couch is about to put me into zzzzzzzz land too



sinclair1 said:


> love too, after thanksgiving I am suppose to be getting ready to host thanksgiving I have the whole fam at my place this year. The wife wants all the leaves up by then they fall faster than I can get them up





BBQBOSS said:


> Thats what ive been doing as well this morning.  Well im over at bogeys every now and then.  We'll tip one back in December sometime.



I'm gonna wait til they all come down.....then I'll get'em ALL up at once....Thanksgiving is at my brother's house


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 19, 2010)

No luck dis moning, gonna try again on towards dark thirty.
 Ha, i don't need any kleenex or puffs.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> No luck dis moning, gonna try again on towards dark thirty.
> Ha, i don't need any kleenex or puffs.


Hiya HT!!

Ok Folks, let's get this party started!!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584489


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mmmmmmm grilled double cheese burger!!!



Once again....Turkey, Dressing, Gravy, Green Bean Casserole, Broccoli Chz Casserole, Mashed Taters,  and Hot Apple Pie for dessert.  Gotta love leftovers!


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 19, 2010)

Drivel:  

Evil veiled vile liver lived a lie, rid drive lid rile. 

Dr. Vile


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Once again....Turkey, Dressing, Gravy, Green Bean Casserole, Broccoli Chz Casserole, Mashed Taters,  and Hot Apple Pie for dessert.  Gotta love leftovers!


 Oh yeah!!  Them kinds da best!!



FishingAddict said:


> Drivel:
> 
> Evil veiled vile liver lived a lie, rid drive lid rile.
> 
> Dr. Vile


 don't be a hater!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Once again....Turkey, Dressing, Gravy, Green Bean Casserole, Broccoli Chz Casserole, Mashed Taters,  and Hot Apple Pie for dessert.  Gotta love leftovers!



Pizza, breadsticks, 2 wings and a half a brownie


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah!!  Them kinds da best!!
> 
> 
> don't be a hater!!



Just trying to avoid chores, and coming up with only words that can be spelled using the letters in "drivel"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Just trying to avoid chores, and coming up with only words that can be spelled using the letters in "drivel"


Well can't ya come up with some "positive" sounding ones then?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


>










to hankus and all come on 5


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

KEEBS,

Thank you for posting that Cabela's link earlier.  I very rarely look at that website.  Well, when I did today, I saw that they had the exact kayak I purchased listed for $180 less than I paid at Bass Pro.  I contacted BP about it and they are crediting me $180 back onto my credit card!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's all about timing, baby!
> This was her week to leave town.
> She gets back from Orlando Saturday. I'm leaving for Montgomery tomorrow.


Ya can run but ya can't hide for ever.


Self! said:


> Had dinner with da neighbors!



Who did ... Self, Paul, or Otis? Did ya let them know about the others?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

Just sit right back and you'll read a thread, 
A thread of a drivelling trip 
That started from this simple member
Aboard this tiny forum. 

The mate was a mighty bama fan, 
The Hankus brave and sure. 
Five passengers set a tread that day 
For a three hour thread, a three hour thread. 

The typing started getting rough, 
The tiny thread was tossed, 
If not for the courage of the fearless crew 
The driveler would be lost, the driveler would be lost. 

The thread found a home  on the shore of this uncharted campfire forum. 
With Bama 
The Hankus  too, 
The Jeff C and his son, 
The movie star(ofh) 
The  Bbqboss and Keebs, 
Here on the drivelers thread.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 19, 2010)

See if that does not stick in your head.


NOte: Please fell free to rearrange names as need, for whom ever is on at the time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just sit right back and you'll read a thread,
> A thread of a drivelling trip
> That started from this simple member
> Aboard this tiny forum.
> ...



 I LIKE IT!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> KEEBS,
> 
> Thank you for posting that Cabela's link earlier.  I very rarely look at that website.  Well, when I did today, I saw that they had the exact kayak I purchased listed for $180 less than I paid at Bass Pro.  I contacted BP about it and they are crediting me $180 back onto my credit card!!!


REALLY???  That is GREAT!!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just sit right back and you'll read a thread,
> A thread of a drivelling trip
> That started from this simple member
> Aboard this tiny forum.
> ...













threeleggedpigmy said:


> See if that does not stick in your head.
> 
> 
> NOte: Please fell free to rearrange names as need, for whom ever is on at the time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2010)

stuck on an island with Keebs and OFH?
Well, alrighty then.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

Mmmmm beer at sidelines.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2010)

okay, i'm heading to Alabama!
I figure i'll throw a few cans out the winder in Auburn and see how many cars slam on the brakes to stop and grab them. At 30 cents a pound for aluminum, this oughta be fun to watch!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm heading to Alabama!
> I figure i'll throw a few cans out the winder in Auburn and see how many cars slam on the brakes to stop and grab them. At 30 cents a pound for aluminum, this oughta be fun to watch!



Wanna see um go wild just leave the beer in em 
Becareful bamer and get that boat in shape 


And somebody get tripod a caprisun for that little diddy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Later Bama boy......... don't let the glue fumes get to ya!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Think it is about beer thirty around here....... be right back.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think it is about beer thirty around here....... be right back.



I wish it was here, but I'm still on til time


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think it is about beer thirty around here....... be right back.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I wish it was here, but I'm still on til time



I'll drink a few or 12 for ya!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink a few or 12 for ya!!!



For some reason when you do it for me I don't get the same quality buzz that I get when I do it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



BBQ!!!!  needs to get up that a way and have some smoked pork and or beef with ya!!!
Wondering if there will be any seasoned squash or other veggies there???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> For some reason when you do it for me I don't get the same quality buzz that I get when I do it



I'll just breathe on ya and you can get a buzz.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

The bartender just bought me a shot of jager... I better be going now before i get started!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> The bartender just bought me a shot of jager... I better be going now before i get started!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> BBQ!!!!  needs to get up that a way and have some smoked pork and or beef with ya!!!
> Wondering if there will be any seasoned squash or other veggies there???



I have 60 lbs of butts goin on the smoker in about 5 hours.  Tomorrow i wil have cheese stuffed bacon wrapped jalepenos and yeller squarsh as well.  Come on up and celebrate my sons 5th birthday with me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh yeah there will be some nicely seasoned zicchinis as well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Its getting closer


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> stuck on an island with Keebs and OFH?
> Well, alrighty then.






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think it is about beer thirty around here....... be right back.





Hankus said:


> I wish it was here, but I'm still on til time


 me too!


mudracing101 said:


> Its getting closer


Easy there big fellar, don't start "too" early   the badgers will be watching for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> me too!
> 
> Easy there big fellar, don't start "too" early   the badgers will be watching for ya!



badgers,badgers, badgers,badgers


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll take the badgers as long as they bring me a beer in each paw


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll take the badgers as long as they bring me a beer in each paw


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> badgers,badgers, badgers,badgers



Dont worry i showed it to my sons one time and now they want to see it all the time.  I have to watch it morethan i want to admit.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

WHO has stopped the clocks????


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WHO has stopped the clocks????



I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing


I'm gonna go run around the building, come back (totally out of breath) and see if that helps any


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 19, 2010)

Bye yall!  Gone to the woods for the weekend!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck sulli


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Bye yall!  Gone to the woods for the weekend!



good luck, while your gone i hope someone kills that badger


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna go run around the building, come back (totally out of breath) and see if that helps any


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Bye yall!  Gone to the woods for the weekend!


Good Luck Sulli!!



mudracing101 said:


>


*pant*pant*pant*............. ok, that's more from talking to Quackster on the phone that running................. and it worked, the clock moved 10 minutes!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Come on clock


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Come on clock


 Quit watching it!!  It's just like boiling water in a pot, it won't boil if'n your watching it!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Quit watching it!!  It's just like boiling water in a pot, it won't boil if'n your watching it!!



But I looked away for like an eternity of 5 minutes


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> But I looked away for like an eternity of 5 minutes


 I know, I did the saaaame thing!! gawd it's draggin!!
But hopefully I'm getting out of here early today!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just sit right back and you'll read a thread,
> A thread of a drivelling trip
> That started from this simple member
> Aboard this tiny forum.
> ...



Yep...it's stuck in my head now



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm heading to Alabama!
> I figure i'll throw a few cans out the winder in Auburn and see how many cars slam on the brakes to stop and grab them. At 30 cents a pound for aluminum, this oughta be fun to watch!



WOW!!! Jared should be up to about a whopping $20.00-$30.00 now

Dang, Jamie got a heck of a discount on that Kayak

Gotta a crick in my neck after that nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

its close enuff to 5, im gonna call it, yall have a good weekend . Im outta heeeeerrrrrrreeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> its close enuff to 5, im gonna call it, yall have a good weekend . Im outta heeeeerrrrrrreeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have a good'un mud


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, I did the saaaame thing!! gawd it's draggin!!
> But hopefully I'm getting out of here early today!!



Jus 10 minutes for me 

Oh and nice av keebs   weeeeeeeee


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good'un mud



Jeff,the report is a lot of big Redbreasts but no crappie yet....I don't care I am gonna go anyway!!!!


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff,the report is a lot of big Redbreasts but no crappie yet....I don't care I am gonna go anyway!!!!



I'd take a red breast over a crappie anyday.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Scoot! said:


> I'd take a red breast over a crappie anyday.



I don't care so long as it pulls on the other end of the line,but if I wanna eatum give me a nice 12-14inch crappie


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff,the report is a lot of big Redbreasts but no crappie yet....I don't care I am gonna go anyway!!!!



I hear ya!! Ain't nothin wrong with Redbreast, as long a ya catch a mess



Scoot! said:


> I'd take a red breast over a crappie anyday.



Now that ya mention it!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!! Ain't nothin wrong with Redbreast, as long a ya catch a mess
> 
> 
> 
> Now that ya mention it!!!



we will see how I do in the morning....see ya I got a few items to get done before bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we will see how I do in the morning....see ya I got a few items to get done before bed



Alright Mike, Good Luck tomorrow!!


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm heading to Alabama!
> I figure i'll throw a few cans out the winder in Auburn and see how many cars slam on the brakes to stop and grab them. At 30 cents a pound for aluminum, this oughta be fun to watch!



So you the one boosting the economy in Auburn  




jmfauver said:


> I don't care so long as it pulls on the other end of the line,but if I wanna eatum give me a nice 12-14inch crappie



Either Or... fine eatin  .



jsullivan03 said:


> Bye yall!  Gone to the woods for the weekend!



x2. Gun season starts here in the mornig  .


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Lunar Pastry, good luck on the gun huntin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2010)

afternoon.  ya'll have been busy.  did anything important happen in the 150+ posts since this morning?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Yall! 

Keebs, I was SO close to your area today, I wished I was able to stop  

Heather, I remembered the gas station we'd stopped at 

Benji- I was speeding through Fort Valley and you didn't catch me


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 19, 2010)

evening folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Kim  How ya doin?

MoonPie=Good Luck huntin 

Hankus, Gooble


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Evenin RM


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)

Howdy snowy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2010)

I need a helicopter..


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 19, 2010)

howdy all...Vacation here I come!


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Lunar Pastry, good luck on the gun huntin



I'm SO ready. Love squirrels but... want DEER meat 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Kim  How ya doin?
> 
> MoonPie=Good Luck huntin



Needed. Thanks Snowy .



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a helicopter..



I was a plane caption. That help  .




Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.



Evenin


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a helicopter..


You know Rodney Carrington?  


boneboy96 said:


> howdy all...Vacation here I come!



Hey Bob! Woohoo!

Wait...whats a vacation?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 19, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=582594 

evening y'all ... everyone ready for gobble gobble day yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Evenin'


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 19, 2010)

Evening all, been a busy two days since I was last in the AO.

All I can say is my brother is an IDIOT

The proof is in the photos....  

I'm having a fire sale on a 2008 Kawasaki Treyx... Any offers ????


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening all, been a busy two days since I was last in the AO.
> 
> All I can say is my brother is an IDIOT
> 
> ...



uh.... "my bad" 



everyone okay?


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 19, 2010)

slip said:


> uh.... "my bad"
> 
> 
> 
> everyone okay?



His insurance agent is on Suicide watch...

The Kawasaki dealer is dancing with joy.

I'm hiring more baby sitters for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening all, been a busy two days since I was last in the AO.
> 
> All I can say is my brother is an IDIOT
> 
> ...



Dang Sirduke....sorry to hear that man!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 19, 2010)

He was burning woods, got stuck, broke the winch cable and ..... POOF !!! 

No Treyx...

It just, JUST came out of the shop after he had an altercation involving a deer and high speed.  Like I said, his insurance agent is on Suicide watch..


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> His insurance agent is on Suicide watch...
> 
> The Kawasaki dealer is dancing with joy.
> 
> I'm hiring more baby sitters for him.





Sirduke said:


> He was burning woods, got stuck, broke the winch cable and ..... POOF !!!
> 
> No Treyx...
> 
> It just, JUST came out of the shop after he had an altercation involving a deer and high speed.  Like I said, his insurance agent is on Suicide watch..



dang dude.

atleast he is alright though.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jus 10 minutes for me
> 
> Oh and nice av keebs   weeeeeeeee


 Thanks! WeWeWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!
> 
> Keebs, I was SO close to your area today, I wished I was able to stop
> 
> ...


  Where were ya?!?!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.


Hiya Kim!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a helicopter..


At least ya didn't have red clay holding fast to ya this time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a helicopter..






U ain't da alone one . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> U ain't da alone one . . .


 Hey, you need to be tucked in, bigboy, you gots a big day tomorrow!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where were ya?!?!



Right where ya get off 75 to make the turn to Rebecca, at the gas station.... I told Na, Darn, this looks familiar.... Then I remembered KEBOFEST!  

If I hadn't been on a job, I'da stopped by


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Right where ya get off 75 to make the turn to Rebecca, at the gas station.... I told Na, Darn, this looks familiar.... Then I remembered KEBOFEST!
> 
> If I hadn't been on a job, I'da stopped by


 You shoulda give me a heads up, I DO have *sick days*  This is gonna take a LOT of "making up"
Glad ya had a safe trip though!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You shoulda give me a heads up, I DO have *sick days*  This is gonna take a LOT of "making up"
> Glad ya had a safe trip though!!



Crap, now Im in the doghouse   I didn't know we'd be THAT dang close  But, at least I made some $


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Crap, now Im in the doghouse   I didn't know we'd be THAT dang close  But, at least I made some $


  Anything below Macon ain't "too" far!
BUT I still luv's ya &  on makin the moo-lah!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You shoulda give me a heads up, I DO have *sick days*  This is gonna take a LOT of "making up"
> Glad ya had a safe trip though!!





SnowHunter said:


> Crap, now Im in the doghouse   I didn't know we'd be THAT dang close  But, at least I made some $



Hi......you two Schweethearts

Came right by my place too!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 19, 2010)

Heeeeeeelp pwease??? I can't find my tool button on my pc. I have a windows 7 and I've googled it but still no help. Any suggestions from the band wagon?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi......you two Schweethearts
> 
> Came right by my place too!!!


Git her Chief!! but not too bad!



YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeelp pwease??? I can't find my tool button on my pc. I have a windows 7 and I've googled it but still no help. Any suggestions from the band wagon?


Should be along the top?  next to help?   Don't have 7 on this one, so I doubt I'm any help.........


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 19, 2010)

Tool button?  

Specifically what tool button do you refer to?

Did you look here?.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Anything below Macon ain't "too" far!
> BUT I still luv's ya &  on makin the moo-lah!!


Loves ya too Sista  big hugs for J too 



Jeff C. said:


> Hi......you two Schweethearts
> 
> Came right by my place too!!!


Hey Hunniebunn 

We was on a time crunch... between that and traffic.. we made it back to the shop right as they were shuttin the gates  


YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeelp pwease??? I can't find my tool button on my pc. I have a windows 7 and I've googled it but still no help. Any suggestions from the band wagon?


Heck Im still runnin XP


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks! WeWeWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> Where were ya?!?!
> ...


 

Keebs your home get out of the car 


Sorry I ain't been around a lot but retirement is hard work well at least with waterfowl season on and a new pup 

I see things are going well with out me but man the Kodak has had a work out but you'll have to check out the photo and waterfowl forum to see most of the shots the pup is doing super  . Today was slow for shooting with the shotgun but the Kodak got afew shots 

"Come on dad they ain't honkers but can't I go get them?"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Loves ya too Sista  big hugs for J too
> 
> 
> Hey Hunniebunn
> ...



I'm runnin XP too, but  to get a whole new set up at work soooonnnnn!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh Mike  Thats one beautimus pic!! Glad yer alive and doin well!!! Hugs to the Mrs too 

Keebs, hope so Sista!!! Its nice havin a computer that actually works with ya, instead of against ya 


Alright, yall enjoy. Gotta move the herd to the winter pasture tomorrow, so I better get some rest!!! 

Night!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs your home get out of the car
> 
> 
> Sorry I ain't been around a lot but retirement is hard work well at least with waterfowl season on and a new pup
> ...


Bout time you came back around & spoke!!  Thought you'd done disowned us!!
Niiiice Pic!!



SnowHunter said:


> Oh Mike  Thats one beautimus pic!! Glad yer alive and doin well!!! Hugs to the Mrs too
> 
> Keebs, hope so Sista!!! Its nice havin a computer that actually works with ya, instead of against ya
> 
> ...


Sweet Dreams, Snowy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs your home get out of the car
> 
> 
> Sorry I ain't been around a lot but retirement is hard work well at least with waterfowl season on and a new pup
> ...



Nice pic....



SnowHunter said:


> Oh Mike  Thats one beautimus pic!! Glad yer alive and doin well!!! Hugs to the Mrs too
> 
> Keebs, hope so Sista!!! Its nice havin a computer that actually works with ya, instead of against ya
> 
> ...



Nite Snowy!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh Mike  Thats one beautimus pic!! Glad yer alive and doin well!!! Hugs to the Mrs too
> 
> Keebs, hope so Sista!!! Its nice havin a computer that actually works with ya, instead of against ya
> 
> ...


 

Oh for an old guy I'm still doin good 

Can't hunt Macey as much but the pup is is coming along really well 
man I am proud of a 6 month old pup for how much he really loves huntin  but I'll tell ya havin nuttin but time to hunt is wearin this old man down  Gosh work was sure a lot easier


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh for an old guy I'm still doin good
> 
> Can't hunt Macey as much but the pup is is coming along really well
> man I am proud of a 6 month old pup for how much he really loves huntin  but I'll tell ya havin nuttin but time to hunt is wearin this old man down  Gosh work was sure a lot easier


 bite your tongue!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 19, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Tool button?
> 
> Specifically what tool button do you refer to?
> 
> Did you look here?.....



It wasn't there either hunny. My problem is the following ... I suddenly have pop up everywhere even though I have them turned off. My tool bar is missing and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Nite Keebs....me too!!! Nite Yall...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> bite your tongue!!


 
Keebs this is what retirement was meant to be watchin a young pup learn what he's meant to do but I've been close to 30 trips to watch and get him to this point  He's still just a pup but man it's COOL to see him LOVE HIS JOB ( much more then I loved mine  ) and to get his 1st goose  but I have to say it was a lot warmer in the warehouse but not near as much FUN


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 19, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "Come on dad they ain't honkers but can't I go get them?"


....Go get em Chase!!........Mike looks like he is doing good!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

My best cricket impersonation.


Chirp, chirp, chirp


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

2 more hours then I get my wake up call


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My best cricket impersonation.
> 
> 
> Chirp, chirp, chirp


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CQFEY9RIRJA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CQFEY9RIRJA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Hankus said:


> 2 more hours then I get my wake up call


_Wake Up!!_


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks RUTT 

Standin in front of the woodstove waitin on coffee


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 20, 2010)

Jes checked on da butts and they smell and look good.  Ok back to bed now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Rutt  







 drivelers


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Jes checked on da butts and they smell and look good.  Ok back to bed now.



Doin fine on them butts there BOSS  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks Rutt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin giw gonna be a fine day


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2010)

Morning Peeps!    My eyes do not want to open...

Well..........Yesterday was ugly....manager showed up and gave crackhead a drug test.  I knew the results were not good when my General Manager showed up......followed by the police.

I ended up having to work by myself for a couple hours until *new-girl-talks-a-lot* could get there.  We were so busy I did not even eat my *lunch* until 6pm.... 

Yesterday was a very draining day, both emotionally and physically. 

Now between the manager and I, we have to cover crackhead's 42 hour work week.  I'm gonna be bell to bell for a while.  (guess that's what I get for complaining about my hours being cut..) This crap is going to kill me.. 

See ya'll later......Gotta open the shop at 8:30......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 20, 2010)

Morning folks...

Hang in the Heather, it,ll get better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Peeps!  My eyes do not want to open...
> 
> Well..........Yesterday was ugly....manager showed up and gave crackhead a drug test. I knew the results were not good when my General Manager showed up......followed by the police.
> 
> ...


 

Didn't get that application filled out and turned in on your off day like I told ya' to do either,,,,,,,,,did ya???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> </EMBED>
> 
> _Wake Up!!_


 
That weren't no problem from me. Opening day of Duck season reigns in the sweetest music for waking up to, with a swamp less than 1/4 mile down the hill.. Just wish I was there with them..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2010)

Well OFH there will be a bigger paycheck for a while.  

morning MC , hankus and mac  

sharing the second pot of java


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well OFH there will be a bigger paycheck for a while.
> 
> morning MC , hankus and mac
> 
> sharing the second pot of java



Mornin' Folks!!!!.....I'll take a cup, thank ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!!.....I'll take a cup, thank ya.


 
I'm gettin mine to go. See you'insall later..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2010)

I've got an errand to run but the back door is unlocked and the pot is still on.  Help yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gettin mine to go. See you'insall later..



Have a good'un Mig!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got an errand to run but the back door is unlocked and the pot is still on.  Help yourself.



Ahhhhhh, that hit the spot.....Thankya sir!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 20, 2010)

Good morning everybody!



OutFishHim said:


> Well..........Yesterday was ugly....manager showed up and gave crackhead a drug test.  I knew the results were not good when my General Manager showed up......followed by the police.
> 
> I ended up having to work by myself for a couple hours until *new-girl-talks-a-lot* could get there.  We were so busy I did not even eat my *lunch* until 6pm....
> 
> ...



I see a trend here... you complain about crackhead co worker, you complain about your hours being cut. Then a miracle happens, taking care of both problems...  you'd complain about being hung with a new rope, wouldn't ya?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> I see a trend here... you complain about crackhead co worker, you complain about your hours being cut. Then a miracle happens, taking care of both problems...  you'd complain about being hung with a new rope, wouldn't ya?



typical woman.... cant be pleased.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> typical woman.... cant be pleased.




What can ya do... can't live with them, can't legally dig a hole in your backyard...


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't get that application filled out and turned in on your off day like I told ya' to do either,,,,,,,,,did ya???



If you must know, I am waiting on a certified copy of my birth certificate!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What can ya do... can't live with them, can't legally dig a hole in your backyard...



Oh! And I'm sure you men are such a joy to live with!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh! And I'm sure you men are such a joy to live with!!!



I have no problems livin with me, and if I do I just buy me another drink   


Chicken sale is slow


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> If you must know, I am waiting on a certified copy of my birth certificate!





OutFishHim said:


> Oh! And I'm sure you men are such a joy to live with!!!



Good Morning!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I have no problems livin with me, and if I do I just buy me another drink
> 
> 
> Chicken sale is slow



You sellin' or buyin'???


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

Driveby! 

Drivelers.... who needs 'em?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> If you must know, I am waiting on a certified copy of my birth certificate!



Im skeered if you get that job.  Im gonna move to a different county!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 20, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Driveby!
> 
> Drivelers.... who needs 'em?



Shut it weasel boy!   You tell the ex-wife i said hello?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh! And I'm sure you men are such a joy to live with!!!



Yes, I am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh! And I'm sure you men are such a joy to live with!!!



Glad to see we have one convert to this line of thought.  Now spread to word to the non-believers.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You sellin' or buyin'???



Little sale, little swap, little buy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Little sale, little swap, little buy.



Gotcha....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That weren't no problem from me. Opening day of Duck season reigns in the sweetest music for waking up to, with a swamp less than 1/4 mile down the hill.. Just wish I was there with them..


I bought a duck stamp this morning for the first time in 20 years or more...............I may have the opportunity to go work Tucker in the morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Rutt??  If ya do, see 'bout saving Bama some ducks for his duck gumbo!!
I saw NOTHING this morning!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Rutt??  If ya do, see 'bout saving Bama some ducks for his duck gumbo!!
> I saw NOTHING this morning!


Yeah me saw nuthing yesdiddy either. Like the whole woods was in sleep TIME. Mabe you come try in my spots on Monday morning. Found some potential good areas.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah me saw nuthing yesdiddy either. Like the whole woods was in sleep TIME. Mabe you come try in my spots on Monday morning. Found some potential good areas.


It's plum depressing me!  When I'm still enough for da birds & squirrels to hang out with me, the dadblastit, the dang deer oughta too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2010)

Getting up at 4am and only killing 2 ducks sucks!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting up at 4am and only killing 2 ducks sucks!!



Could've been worse... the ducks could have got you


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting up at 4am and only killing 2 ducks sucks!!



Beats the younowat out of getting up at 5 and having to go sit in a tree waiting on a stupid pine goat cause mama ain't got meat in the freezer yet


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 20, 2010)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOIO


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey y'all


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting up at 4am and only killing 2 ducks sucks!!


Ouch!



Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all


Heyyy TPaw!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 20, 2010)

hey quack keebs and all others


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have 60 lbs of butts going on the smoker in about 5 hours.  Tomorrow i will have cheese stuffed bacon wrapped jalapenos and yeller squarsh as well.  Come on up and celebrate my sons 5th birthday with me.



Butt & peppers sound good to me. What time is the grub being served? Oh and I got your boy a nice LSU jersey for his burfday. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Shut it weasel boy!   You tell the ex-wife i said hello?



She took one look at them pics of you from high school and walked off laughing...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey quack keebs and all others


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well well, got cubed deer meat, smashed taters, string beans and pickled peppers wid cornbread fo tonight dinner.
 Work time is soon. Good luck on the deer this afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 20, 2010)

Mmmm... venison  How would y'all cook a butterflied loin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mmmm... venison  How would y'all cook a butterflied loin?



Season it, grill it, medium rare!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mmmm... venison  How would y'all cook a butterflied loin?


 
Butterflied loin just sounds painful...


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 20, 2010)

howdy folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> howdy folks!



Hiya bud!!  (got weed?)


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bud!!  (got weed?)



We gots a little sumthin' sumthin' in the evidence locker downstairs. 

How ya been?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> We gots a little sumthin' sumthin' in the evidence locker downstairs.
> 
> How ya been?





Same ole stuff bro, trying to kill a duck or 2.  You had any luck on the pine thicket goats??


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same ole stuff bro, trying to kill a duck or 2.  You had any luck on the pine thicket goats??



were you able to go today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2010)

slip said:


> were you able to go today?



Hey lil bro, yeah got up at 4am this morning to some private land I've been scouting 2 weeks.  Been seeing 100-150 Mallards, couple hundred geese, buncha of Woodies, and about 25 Ringers.  But very few showed up this morning. Only killed 2, one Green Wing Teal, and one Drake Woodie.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same ole stuff bro, trying to kill a duck or 2.  You had any luck on the pine thicket goats??



Nope, seen a few but haven't gotten one yet. We have been putting a dent in the yote population out there. We have killed 5 so far. Never used to see them but they have been real stupid this year and have been paying for it


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro, yeah got up at 4am this morning to some private land I've been scouting 2 weeks.  Been seeing 100-150 Mallards, couple hundred geese, buncha of Woodies, and about 25 Ringers.  But very few showed up this morning. Only killed 2, one Green Wing Teal, and one Drake Woodie.



dang dude thats a lot of birdies you been seeing.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll be glad to gets a beer. 

Y'all were slackin this evenin drivel crew


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll be glad to gets a beer.
> 
> Y'all were slackin this evenin drivel crew



Get a deer Yet brother Hankus?


----------



## pbradley (Nov 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro, yeah got up at 4am this morning to some private land I've been scouting 2 weeks.  Been seeing 100-150 Mallards, couple hundred geese, buncha of Woodies, and about 25 Ringers.  But very few showed up this morning. Only killed 2, one Green Wing Teal, and one Drake Woodie.




They got tired of you stawkin' 'em.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Get a deer Yet brother Hankus?



7 point last saturday. No hunts between then and today, and today I was chicken sellin and gettin another place to hunt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> They got tired of you stawkin' 'em.


The ckeeken mask scared them off.


Hankus said:


> 7 point last saturday. No hunts between then and today, and today I was chicken sellin and gettin another place to hunt



Congrat Hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hey dude



threeleggedpigmy said:


> The ckeeken mask scared them off.
> 
> 
> Congrat Hankus.



Thanks man


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 20, 2010)

Evenin y'all .... How's everyones weekend so far?


----------



## pbradley (Nov 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin y'all .... How's everyones weekend so far?



Quit pokin' me! Wait... this isn't my FB page. Wrong tab!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 20, 2010)

Lookie lookie who I had dinner with!    


We met Karen and Doug for some Messican while they were in town doing some Christmas shopping. 

Food was okay, company was terrific!  







Fishbait and Doug-E-Doug were a little less than impressed with hearing "Okay, we're ready to go" for the 47th time.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Quit pokin' me! Wait... this isn't my FB page. Wrong tab!



You're the one abusing me, not the other way around!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

still nuttin.................. unless you count the 10 rattle plus button diamond back that got taken out today!  I had *JUST* walked around the area he was in, was coming back by & heard the rattles sound off, went to looking & found the cat Tinker watching it! 
None of the pics I sent from my phone to my email went thru!  He is measured 'bout 4'10", his head alone was right at 3"x3"! 
Thought about skipping hunting this afternoon after that, but went back any way, just had to have a face off with a dangdilla and I won  but still no deer!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 20, 2010)

> From John Wetherbee: 72 Saturday's hi with a few more clouds east of I-95. But not a bad day at all. Cooling to 52 tonight, some patchy fog late. Mostly sunny now Sunday. Hi 73. Full Beaver Moon lighting up the night.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend!



Straight from WTOC full beaver moon tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey dude


 
Evenin Captain Hankus.


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2010)

gotta drive a hour and half in the morning to hunt, if i even get to go.....but i go play with the dogs in the back yard and get blowed at the whole time by deer....


ugh


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's one!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta drive a hour and half in the morning to hunt, if i even get to go.....but i go play with the dogs in the back yard and get blowed at the whole time by deer....
> 
> 
> ugh


 At least you're Hearing them!!


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here's one!


holy cow thats a fat snake.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Captain Hankus.



I have captained the rumbler long enough today, and I'm just proud to sit in my recliner. Maybe I'll muster the effort to go get a drink, man I'm tired. How you this fine bright night there MC


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here's one!



That rascal is grown   He ain't look that big on my phone


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> still nuttin.................. unless you count the 10 rattle plus button diamond back that got taken out today!  I had *JUST* walked around the area he was in, was coming back by & heard the rattles sound off, went to looking & found the cat Tinker watching it!
> None of the pics I sent from my phone to my email went thru!  He is measured 'bout 4'10", his head alone was right at 3"x3"!
> Thought about skipping hunting this afternoon after that, but went back any way, just had to have a face off with a dangdilla and I won  but still no deer!



here is one


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow thats a fat snake.





Hankus said:


> That rascal is grown   He ain't look that big on my phone



Yeah, he was a *stout* booger for sure & weighed probably 'bout 20#'s!  It wouldn't surprise me if he weren't the culprit that got one of my cats!  He is safely in the freezer awaiting a ride to Uncle Nic's to be made in a band for J, since she did fire the shot.......... I find'em, she shoot's'em!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 20, 2010)

Need wimmens over at kellogg creek.  Come on!  Big partay!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> here is one





I like mine better.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> here is one


 See?  I told ya he was heavy!!  
His rattlers fell off when I slung him outta the weeds to get him through the fence!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Need wimmens over at kellogg creek.  Come on!  Big partay!



Where on Kellog Creek?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I like mine better.


 I was hunting one BIG enough to carry that sucker!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I like mine better.



 Show off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I have captained the rumbler long enough today, and I'm just proud to sit in my recliner. Maybe I'll muster the effort to go get a drink, man I'm tired. How you this fine bright night there MC


 
Limpin'. I was helpin a buddy find a spring to feed his lake, walkin across his field divining the path (his pond is 30' too far to the west) and stepped in a hole and twisted my ankle all sideways. You know, one of those twist where you feel things poppin and tearin and you feel pins runnin up the side of your leg. Icin it down with a healthy dose of Ibuprofin workin on it from the inside.

Trust me, getting old sucks..


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> See?  I told ya he was heavy!!
> His rattlers fell off when I slung him outta the weeds to get him through the fence!



you scared the boots off that snake!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Show off





Hawt Croc Wearin Mod


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Limpin'. I was helpin a buddy find a spring to feed his lake, walkin across his field divining the path (his pond is 30' too far to the west) and stepped in a hole and twisted my ankle all sideways. You know, one of those twist where you feel things poppin and tearin and you feel pins runnin up the side of your leg. Icin it down with a healthy dose of Ibuprofin workin on it from the inside.
> 
> Trust me, getting old sucks..


 I know the kind you're talkin 'bout!  Ice & Heat, alternate every 30 minutes, hope you feel better soon, shuggums!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hawt Croc Wearin Mod



 Thankuyourhawtturtlbugness!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

slip said:


> you scared the boots off that snake!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Limpin'. I was helpin a buddy find a spring to feed his lake, walkin across his field divining the path (his pond is 30' too far to the west) and stepped in a hole and twisted my ankle all sideways. You know, one of those twist where you feel things poppin and tearin and you feel pins runnin up the side of your leg. Icin it down with a healthy dose of Ibuprofin workin on it from the inside.
> 
> Trust me, getting old sucks..



Dude that sucks. I hope it ain't serious. I thought I would be the only one limpin tonite. Looks like we need to get in a three legged race


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, he was a *stout* booger for sure & weighed probably 'bout 20#'s!  It wouldn't surprise me if he weren't the culprit that got one of my cats!  He is safely in the freezer awaiting a ride to Uncle Nic's to be made in a band for J, since she did fire the shot.......... I find'em, she shoot's'em!


Dang!!.........That was a pig!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Limpin'. I was helpin a buddy find a spring to feed his lake, walkin across his field divining the path (his pond is 30' too far to the west) and stepped in a hole and twisted my ankle all sideways. You know, one of those twist where you feel things poppin and tearin and you feel pins runnin up the side of your leg. Icin it down with a healthy dose of Ibuprofin workin on it from the inside.
> 
> Trust me, getting old sucks..


You need to be more careful Old Man!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!.........That was a pig!!
> 
> You need to be more careful Old Man!!



Nope I'm pretty sure its a snake  

Howdy RUTT. Did ya get to work Tucker today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Limpin'. I was helpin a buddy find a spring to feed his lake, walkin across his field divining the path (his pond is 30' too far to the west) and stepped in a hole and twisted my ankle all sideways. You know, one of those twist where you feel things poppin and tearin and you feel pins runnin up the side of your leg. Icin it down with a healthy dose of Ibuprofin workin on it from the inside.
> 
> Trust me, getting old sucks..



Do not push it, Make sure you rest it. Sorry to hear Mexican.


----------



## Otis (Nov 20, 2010)

return of da Otis!!

yall miss my sangin'???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy RUTT. Did ya get to work Tucker today


I was going to go with Quack in the morning, just to work Tucker.........But a back injury from work earlier this week is bothering him!!...........He didn't think he could squeeze his fat hiney in his old waders!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Otis said:


> return of da Otis!!
> 
> yall miss my sangin'???



Shorely did. Could ya break us off one right quick


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was going to go with Quack in the morning, just to work Tucker.........But a back injury from work earlier this week is bothering him!!...........He didn't think he could squeeze his fat hiney in his old waders!!



What happened  Did he try to actually do some work


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What happened  Did he try to actually do some work


Well to hear him tell it..... It was work gettin his "Stout" Hiney.......In those not so "Stout" waders!!..........His new Stout Waders didn't come in when they were supposed to!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well to hear him tell it..... It was work gettin his "Stout" Hiney.......In those not so "Stout" waders!!..........His new Stout Waders didn't come in when they were supposed to!!



  Probably like packin a blivit


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Good night All!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Nite tripod


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2010)

Just ran the beer Dog!!.........Catch Ya'll on the flip side!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Nite RUTT


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here's one!



You win ... yours is bigger than mine


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Yara  Bye Yara 


Well tripod tossed in his brick and RUTT sent the beer dog. That's all I need to tell me its nap time. Y'all turn out the lights when its over


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night All!


Nite!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just ran the beer Dog!!.........Catch Ya'll on the flip side!!


Later Mitch!



YaraG. said:


> You win ... yours is bigger than mine






Hankus said:


> Hey Yara  Bye Yara
> 
> 
> Well tripod tossed in his brick and RUTT sent the beer dog. That's all I need to tell me its nap time. Y'all turn out the lights when its over


I'm right behind ya, Yara, looks like you get to catch the lights!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2010)

Someone left the light on so I made coffee.  Any takers?


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 21, 2010)

*Wakey wakey, eggs n' bakey !!*

I'll see your cup of Joe and raise ya.

G'Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> I'll see your cup of Joe and raise ya.
> 
> G'Mornin



So you are hungry too.   I think that is why I wake up.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 21, 2010)

morning folks....Finally a night of no pager going off...Now it's time for some coffee and breakfast.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Morning y'all!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Limpin'. I was helpin a buddy find a spring to feed his lake, walkin across his field divining the path (his pond is 30' too far to the west) and stepped in a hole and twisted my ankle all sideways. You know, one of those twist where you feel things poppin and tearin and you feel pins runnin up the side of your leg. Icin it down with a healthy dose of Ibuprofin workin on it from the inside.
> 
> Trust me, getting old sucks..



You a water witch? Come spring time, when you're better, I could sure enjoy having you come on out here 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was going to go with Quack in the morning, just to work Tucker.........But a back injury from work earlier this week is bothering him!!...........He didn't think he could squeeze his fat hiney in his old waders!!



Your dog wears waders


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....Finally a night of no pager going off...Now it's time for some coffee and breakfast.....



What are you having for b'fast?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you having for b'fast?



scrambles eggs and Fried fish ( that I caught yesterday)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 21, 2010)

Excuse me,  Pardon Me, Excuse Me, Pardon Me,


Just passing through.  Have a good morning all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I am going to make pecan waffles and bacon.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think I am going to make pecan waffles and bacon.



I know where I want to have breakfast


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think I am going to make pecan waffles and bacon.



Enjoy them,I'll stick with mine,besides they are gone now,guess I gotta go get some more on Friday!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, the neighbor just found something to shoot at. Ain't it still too early?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well, the neighbor just found something to shoot at. Ain't it still too early?



Depends on who's holdin the lite  


Leaglly I don't know but a good quality scope and the amount of lite already present from moon set and sun rise could allow for a deer to be taken at that time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Depends on who's holdin the lite
> 
> 
> Leaglly I don't know but a good quality scope and the amount of lite already present from moon set and sun rise could allow for a deer to be taken at that time.





Official sun rise today is 7:12 so back up 30 and blaze away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well, the neighbor just found something to shoot at. Ain't it still too early?


 

Depends on whether or not she makes a habit of mouthin off at him this early in the morning or not...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Official sun rise today is 7:12 so back up 30 and blaze away.



Mornin giw  thanks for the official time.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends on whether or not she makes a habit of mouthin off at him this early in the morning or not...



Mornin MC 

I heard dat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin MC
> 
> I heard dat


 
Mernin Dr. Drankus. How's you today?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Miguel! You any good at water witchin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Miguel! You any good at water witchin?


 
Don't know bout that. I stomp a mark on the ground where my two pieces of wire tell me to, but it's usually telling me where a trench was dug or where a subterrainian spring is. Not sure I'd want to trust it for an aquifer drillin. Too much money at risk there.

Now i've watched a couple of old boys cut a forked cherry branch on some property and find spots to drill with incredible results, but ain't nobody ever taught me that talent. Sure would like to learn it tough. The last one I watch, they drilled into an aquifer so strong it nearly blew the truck rig back out of the hole. In fact they had such good flow that they put a fire hydrant on that  particular well.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

When you're feeling better, you wanna come out and see what you can find?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> When you're feeling better, you wanna come out and see what you can find?


 
Whatcha' lookin for? I walked this fella's entire property yesterday. Found two springs, one that feeds his well (I showed him where it comes from) and one that will feed his pond, when he digs it out to where I told him to 5 years ago. Then I found two different waterlines that he had put in 10 or so years ago and his power line that was buried in when he built his house 10 years ago. I also hit on something about the size of a coffee table (when I cross checked it) He didn't have a clue what that was. 

So whatcha lookin for?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha' lookin for?


Whatever you can find, from lost Confederate gold to a spring


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Whatever you can find, from lost Confederate gold to a spring


 
I ain't never tried to find any treasures. I guess wherever the wires cross something is in relative proximaty, regardless of what it is.  It sure would tick off old Jeff Raines to learn that I could find stuff with a couple of pieces of coathanger after he's done spent all that money on those high falootin metal detectors...

Heck, it would tickle me to death to learn that I could do that..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

So, what month you wanna come out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> So, what month you wanna come out?


 
That's the hard part. The boy is continuing to run 5k's on the weekends (got one today in Athens) and fixin to start up soccer as well. Not many weekends gonna be left after he's done with my schedule.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Well... I ain't goin nowhere. Don't plan on it anyways. Whenever you should get a free weekend, or even a weekday, give a shout. Bring the family, I have a mostly empty cabin like structure, and a running track


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well... I ain't goin nowhere. Don't plan on it anyways. Whenever you should get a free weekend, or even a weekday, give a shout. Bring the family, I have a mostly empty cabin like structure, and a running track


 Will do.
What would be really cool is to have me locate something and have JR there with his fancy gadget and go over what I find to see if it confirms anything..


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's the hard part. The boy is continuing to run 5k's on the weekends (got one today in Athens) and fixin to start up soccer as well. Not many weekends gonna be left after he's done with my schedule.



Thanks for the warning    

Yanno thats only 20 minutes from me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks for the warning
> 
> Yanno thats only 20 minutes from me


 
Mernin' Skinny Minnie.......Y'all oughta come out and see how he does. It's gonna be right down 441 at Sandy Creek Rec. area.
Check in is at 1:30, the 1mi. fun run is at 2:30 (he'll use that as his warm up) and then the 5k is at 3:30.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Morning SH! Miguel, I've been finding all sorts of little historical goodies, just using my eyes. There is a post Civil War sharecroppers shack, found an RC Cola bottle from early 1900's, and lots of broken Mason jars  No telling what a concerted effort might find.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Skinny Minnie.......Y'all oughta come out and see how he does. It's gonna be right down 441 at Sandy Creek Rec. area.
> Check in is at 1:30, the 1mi. fun run is at 2:30 (he'll use that as his warm up) and then the 5k is at 3:30.


Mernin Bro 

I wish'd we could come cheer Colin on!!!!! We'll be headed to Douglasville, by then.... the kids want to spend the week with the Aunts, not me  Gotta drop a Roo off to someone too.



Capt Quirk said:


> Morning SH! Miguel, I've been finding all sorts of little historical goodies, just using my eyes. There is a post Civil War sharecroppers shack, found an RC Cola bottle from early 1900's, and lots of broken Mason jars  No telling what a concerted effort might find.


Mornin Quirk!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning SH! Miguel, I've been finding all sorts of little historical goodies, just using my eyes. There is a post Civil War sharecroppers shack, found an RC Cola bottle from early 1900's, and lots of broken Mason jars  No telling what a concerted effort might find.



Sounds like a field trip waiting to happen


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sounds like a field trip waiting to happen


From the sound of things, he's done been tripping already 

Morning Mike!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> From the sound of things, he's done been tripping already
> 
> Morning Mike!


 
Yep, got it on ice again this mornin..

Mornin Michelangelo...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> From the sound of things, he's done been tripping already
> 
> Morning Mike!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, got it on ice again this mornin..
> 
> Mornin Michelangelo...



Morning...Almost time to go watch some football!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...Almost time to go watch some football!!!!!!!!!


 
There isn't any football on today, just a bunch of grown men attempting to play a college sport..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Sunday folkz. Good day to eat then off to work.
 Oh boy! Least i won't be in next weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Sunday folkz. Good day to eat then off to work.
> Oh boy! Least i won't be in next weekend.


 
Mornin Craig. Have fun werkin'..


----------



## Otis (Nov 21, 2010)

Morning yall....anyone up for some trail riding?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Morning Otis... how's yerself? Trail riding sounds great, only I'm short on riding trails. Short on horses too. We'd ride the beagles, but our feet drag the ground too much


----------



## Otis (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Otis... how's yerself? Trail riding sounds great, only I'm short on riding trails. Short on horses too. We'd ride the beagles, but our feet drag the ground too much


 


I am taking around 80 horses myself, just a guess though. How ever many ponies my Honda Rancher feels like using today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Otis said:


> I am taking around 80 horses myself, just a guess though. How ever many ponies my Honda Rancher feels like using today.


 
Make sure you have your buddies with you. You know, Smith, Wesson, Sturm Ruger, that German dude Mr. Glock, and any other like friends you have.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Otis said:


> I am taking around 80 horses myself, just a guess though.


Wow... that must be a huge backside to ride that many horses at once


----------



## Otis (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure you have your buddies with you. You know, Smith, Wesson, Sturm Ruger, that German dude Mr. Glock, and any other like friends you have.


 

Mr Glock asked me to let you know that he is Austrian, and if you looked at your 40 you would know this.   




Capt Quirk said:


> Wow... that must be a huge backside to ride that many horses at once


 



 Go back to your village.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Otis said:


> Mr Glock asked me to let you know that he is Austrian, and if you looked at your 40 you would know this.


 
If I still had my .40 that might be possible..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Otis said:


> Go back to your village.


 Too late... they already got a new idiot after I left


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There isn't any football on today, just a bunch of grown men attempting to play a college sport..


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Too late... they already got a new idiot after I left



yep and i don't like it here at all.These people are weird.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> yep and i don't like it here at all.These people are weird.


 Seeing pig snouts on human's bothers you some huh?


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seeing pig snouts on human's bothers you some huh?



No not at all. Its all the politics they want to talk about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> No not at all. Its all the politics they want to talk about.


 
Or the Thanksgiving turkey ritual....


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or the Thanksgiving turkey ritual....



It my turn to do the stuffin this year.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 21, 2010)

quick drive by before I head to the woods. 

Yall be good!!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I still had my .40 that might be possible..


 

I never got a phone call....





Capt Quirk said:


> Too late... they already got a new idiot after I left


 

I hear they are holding auditions from members on this thread 






dougefresh said:


> yep and i don't like it here at all.These people are weird.


 


you ain't got the spot yet 






dougefresh said:


> No not at all. Its all the politics they want to talk about.


 

elfiii and big steve were there to? 






dougefresh said:


> It my turn to do the stuffin this year.


 

Quack ain't gonna be happy about this


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Otis< sing me a little song so I can get this loader running


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Dr. Drankus. How's you today?



Slow to respond  I'm alright just a tad stiff.



Capt Quirk said:


> Too late... they already got a new idiot after I left



My village is still huntin me   I must be special 



dougefresh said:


> Otis< sing me a little song so I can get this loader running



Howdy douge, ya shoost any yet or is ya still workin dark to dark


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Slow to respond  I'm alright just a tad stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still working 12's. Looks like I'm gona get Thanksgiving day off but I bet the wicked witch doesn't let me go out in the woods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Otis (Nov 21, 2010)

If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I don't wanna go
If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I'd just as soon stay home

I was one of the chosen few, to be born in Alabam',
I'm just alike my daddy's son, I'm proud of who I am.
I went through a lot of good women, and shook old Jim Beam's hand,
If I never see the pearly gates, I've walked through the promised land.

If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I don't wanna go,
If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I'd just as soon stay home.
If they don't have a Grand Ole Opry, like they do in Tennessee, 
Just send me to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- or New York City, it would be about the same to me.

I've got wild honey trees and crazy little weeds, growin' around my shack,
These dusty roads ain't streets of gold, but I'm a happy right where I'm at.
All these pretty little southern belles are a country boy's dream,
They ain't got wings or halos, but they're sure looking good to me. + 

If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I don't wanna go
If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I'd just as soon stay home
If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I don't wanna go
If heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I'd just as soon stay home
If they don't have a Grand Ole Opry, like they do in Tennessee, 
just send me to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- or New York City, it would be about the same to me


​


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr . . .



Mornin Misty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Misty



Hiya bud!!  You working again today??


----------



## Otis (Nov 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr . . .


 



ducks will do that


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Mornin bigox 

Mornin Unkle Drankus 

That was fine Otis but I had trouble keepin the edited part in tune with the music 

Hey douge just do what I do. Go any way


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bud!!  You working again today??


Yep day 14 of 17Did get to leave a little eirly yesterday so the wifey could spend all my OT money.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2010)

Hiya guys!!  Back is a little better today!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya guys!! Back is a little better today!!


 


Beer will do that to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2010)

Man it's dead in here . . . Pfffffffffffffffft!!


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's dead in here . . . Pfffffffffffffffft!!



You have mexican last night? You could have done that outside.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's dead in here . . . Pfffffffffffffffft!!



Sorry... I had to go dig some stumps outta my pond. It was whooping me, so I came back


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sorry... I had to go dig some stumps outta my pond. It was whooping me, so I came back



Aint the water a little cold to be swimming in the pond let alone trying to dig stumps out of it..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Aint the water a little cold to be swimming in the pond let alone trying to dig stumps out of it..



Naw... it's also full of dirt. No room for water yet


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Naw... it's also full of dirt. No room for water yet


That makes it a little hard to dive in from the dock doesn't it.

Leave the stumps man, it make it fun to watch folks run there boat wide open.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That makes it a little hard to dive in from the dock doesn't it.
> 
> Leave the stumps man, it make it fun to watch folks run there boat wide open.


I'll put the dock in after I get the dirt out, and the water in. Any sooner than that is kind pointless


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 21, 2010)

Got home from the conference last night. I'm having a hard time staying awake today. Don't know why we thought it would be a good idea to see Harry Potter on the IMAX at 11:40PM and then present at the conference at 7:15AM the next morning. Guess it was one of those times my brain thought my body could handle it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Well? How was it?


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well? How was it?



If you mean the Harry Potter movie, it was much better than the last one. Only it is Part 1, so we have to wait a year until the Part 2. If you mean the presentation, what I remember of it was fine. I just hope I didn't fall asleep in the middle of it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Of course I meant your presentation... what is this Harry Potter?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

And while we're at it... what is up with all the newbies? It's like high tide bringing all the Cubans and Haitians into the Florida beaches. Did somebody leave out a "Free Drinks" sign?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Which newbies ya tawkin bout Capt  and where's the drinks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

The new members forum is just running wild tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The new members forum is just running wild tonight.


 
Where's it running to??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

That won't last long  I ain't been on much. How the stump diggin go


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That won't last long  I ain't been on much. How the stump diggin go



I fought the stump, and the stump won...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I fought the stump, and the stump won...



Dynamite


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Got some? Bring it


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

We did some dig and burn removal a few times. Never had dynamite, maybe ya could get a supply of tannerite


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

I was just thinking about Tannerite this afternoon. Kinda scary that you and me are thinking the same thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2010)

Evenin' Folks!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Evening Jeffro!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I was just thinking about Tannerite this afternoon. Kinda scary that you and me are thinking the same thing



Just more reassurance that the drivel crew jus ain't rite 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folks!!!



Howdy Smoke


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Evening Jeffro!





Hankus said:


> Just more reassurance that the drivel crew jus ain't rite
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Smoke



How yall are tonight???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Doin just fine  Ready to go to work so I can rest


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Feeling wore out... and I didn't get nothing done. How you doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2010)

Purty good...considerin' I've dodged the stomach BUG my son has had for the past 3 days...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Evening, Peeps!
Back from Montgomery. The back and front decks of my boat are finished. Pedestals are reinstalled along with buying and mounting a new trolling motor. We ran out of carpet and stainless screws,  broke 4 drill bits, neighbor laid his arm right on top of a carpet knife( got blood all over the side of the boat), and accidentally disconnected all the wiring in the front of the boat. Took hours to get all the carpet fuzz/glue combo off my fingers. Oh, and when the can says triple expansion foam, they aren't lying!
Hoping one more weekend and this sucker will be ready to fish!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

That's good to hear. Is Jman rid of it yet


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Back from Montgomery. The back and front decks of my boat are finished. Pedestals are reinstalled along with buying and mounting a new trolling motor. We ran out of carpet and stainless screws,  broke 4 drill bits, neighbor laid his arm right on top of a carpet knife( got blood all over the side of the boat), and accidentally disconnected all the wiring in the front of the boat. Took hours to get all the carpet fuzz/glue combo off my fingers. Oh, and when the can says triple expansion foam, they aren't lying!
> Hoping one more weekend and this sucker will be ready to fish!



Sounds like a fine start on the boat


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Back from Montgomery. The back and front decks of my boat are finished. Pedestals are reinstalled along with buying and mounting a new trolling motor. We ran out of carpet and stainless screws,  broke 4 drill bits, neighbor laid his arm right on top of a carpet knife( got blood all over the side of the boat), and accidentally disconnected all the wiring in the front of the boat. Took hours to get all the carpet fuzz/glue combo off my fingers. Oh, and when the can says triple expansion foam, they aren't lying!
> Hoping one more weekend and this sucker will be ready to fish!


Sounds like one of my kinda days... poor guy


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Back from Montgomery. The back and front decks of my boat are finished. Pedestals are reinstalled along with buying and mounting a new trolling motor. We ran out of carpet and stainless screws,  broke 4 drill bits, neighbor laid his arm right on top of a carpet knife( got blood all over the side of the boat), and accidentally disconnected all the wiring in the front of the boat. Took hours to get all the carpet fuzz/glue combo off my fingers. Oh, and when the can says triple expansion foam, they aren't lying!
> Hoping one more weekend and this sucker will be ready to fish!



 Good to hear!!



Hankus said:


> That's good to hear. Is Jman rid of it yet



I think he'll be back to normal by tomorrow am....he's wanting to eat again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Gobble Gobble..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gobble Gobble..



wassup, plant whisperer?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Miguel, how'd your boy do?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wassup, plant whisperer?


 
Restin the ankle after an afternoon watchin the boy do his thing runnin another 5k.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Miguel, how'd your boy do?


 
25th out of 210, 2nd in his age group..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Nottoo shabby, tell him I said congrats. How's the ankle holding up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nottoo shabby, tell him I said congrats. How's the ankle holding up?


 
Kind of a funny blackish blue color and not near as nimble as it was two days ago...

Hey Rob,,,,,,did I read that right? You tried to glue yourself to your boat and then cover yourself in expandable foam??


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 21, 2010)

The forum server needs a reboot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kind of a funny blackish blue color and not near as nimble as it was two days ago...
> 
> Hey Rob,,,,,,did I read that right? You tried to glue yourself to your boat and then cover yourself in expandable foam??



Kinda.
Carpet+ knife+ glue + plywood panels, bins, lids, etc. + me= glued up fingers covered in carpet fuzz. I had to stop every few minutes and try to peel carpet balls off my fingertips.
The expandable foam was for the bottom of the boat. I used two cans and an hour later was trying to push that stupid stuff back down before it hardened. It expanded a whole lot higher than i thought it would!


----------



## Nautical Son (Nov 21, 2010)

Mitch, Elaine,Bob,Bill,the kidlets and mostly Yara Thank you for the "surprise" get together for lunch... kinda hard to hide something from me when you want me to go 3.5 hours and eat lunch and somebody flys 700 miles for it...Bill, your an amazing friend Thank You. Everyone else who couldn't make it...I understand other responsibilities and illness prevented your attendance, sorry we missed y'all. Hopefully we can drag the net and round up everyone soon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Mitch, Elaine,Bob,Bill,the kidlets and mostly Yara Thank you for the "surprise" get together for lunch... kinda hard to hide something from me when you want me to go 3.5 hours and eat lunch and somebody flys 700 miles for it...Bill, your an amazing friend Thank You. Everyone else who couldn't make it...I understand other responsibilities and illness prevented your attendance, sorry we missed y'all. Hopefully we can drag the net and round up everyone soon.


Enjoyed it Troy!!........And by the way Happy Birthday!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 21, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Mitch, Elaine,Bob,Bill,the kidlets and mostly Yara Thank you for the "surprise" get together for lunch... kinda hard to hide something from me when you want me to go 3.5 hours and eat lunch and somebody flys 700 miles for it...Bill, your an amazing friend Thank You. Everyone else who couldn't make it...I understand other responsibilities and illness prevented your attendance, sorry we missed y'all. Hopefully we can drag the net and round up everyone soon.



The pleasure was all mine hunny. It was nice to see a smile on your face. I had a nice time with our friends and the kiddies. Jeff C. so sorry to hear that Jared wasn't feeling well. Please send him my luv and I hope that he feels better soon. Quack be smart and let your back heal!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 21, 2010)

nighty night y'all ... i'm exhausted.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> nighty night y'all ... i'm exhausted.


Good Night!!.........Looks like you finally found a bakery open!!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 21, 2010)

What up Yall


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2010)

Sup dude  Just sittin in the recliner waitin for the weekend to end.


----------



## baldfish (Nov 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sup dude  Just sittin in the recliner waitin for the weekend to end.



Well mines just beginning Gobble Gobble
I need on after being tboned in mine Patrol car after he ran a red light What do you do when u tbone a patrol car and somebody my size steps out and your a small oriental man


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Mitch, Elaine,Bob,Bill,the kidlets and mostly Yara Thank you for the "surprise" get together for lunch... kinda hard to hide something from me when you want me to go 3.5 hours and eat lunch and somebody flys 700 miles for it...Bill, your an amazing friend Thank You. Everyone else who couldn't make it...I understand other responsibilities and illness prevented your attendance, sorry we missed y'all. Hopefully we can drag the net and round up everyone soon.


 
Really hated to miss that one Troy, but the kid comes #1 and he wanted to run. We'll make it up, I promise.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2010)

man its been slow here the last few days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
 Why's that fella got his face to your forehead? You gotta fever or something?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Evening  OFH... how's work going?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 21, 2010)

slip said:


> man its been slow here the last few days.



Slippers..



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why's that fella got his face to your forehead? You gotta fever or something?



I was more worried about his hand...



Capt Quirk said:


> Evening  OFH... how's work going?



It's going....been busy, but we're managing...   Thanks for asking...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really hated to miss that one Troy, but the kid comes #1 and he wanted to run. We'll make it up, I promise.


Missed Ya'll today!!



OutFishHim said:


>


Enjoy those overtime checks!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's going....been busy, but we're managing...   Thanks for asking...



I think we're gonna miss the crackhead stories, but glad to hear you're doing ok


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

What up Rut?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Missed Ya'll today!!
> 
> Enjoy those overtime checks!!



I will....



Capt Quirk said:


> I think we're gonna miss the crackhead stories, but glad to hear you're doing ok



You?  How do you think I feel?  I hope she gets her life togther for her children's sake.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What up Rut?


Time, and rent!!...........How long before the pond is finished, and stocked??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time, and rent!!...........How long before the pond is finished, and stocked??



Well... with me and my shovel, I figure at least 8 months... if I'm steady at it. But, I do have 2 more shovels... hinthint


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well... with me and my shovel, I figure at least 8 months... if I'm steady at it. But, I do have 2 more shovels... hinthint


Doode you got to understand............My hands don't fit so well around a shovel handle!!.......I'll talk to ya in about 16 months!!.....And I'll have my fishin pole in hand!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well... with me and my shovel, I figure at least 8 months... if I'm steady at it. But, I do have 2 more shovels... hinthint


 
That's good plannin'. That way when you break one you don't waste time having to go to the store to buy another one..


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Slippers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy


Capt Quirk said:


> I think we're gonna miss the crackhead stories, but glad to hear you're doing ok


yeah really, good entertainment right there...


Capt Quirk said:


> Well... with me and my shovel, I figure at least 8 months... if I'm steady at it. But, I do have 2 more shovels... hinthint



well... when you stock that pond let me know, and ill cull all those bass with "Bad Genetics" for you.

oh, for free too....thats what friends are for, ol buddy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's good plannin'. That way when you break one you don't waste time having to go to the store to buy another one..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice to know I've got so much support


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nice to know I've got so much support


 I am fully supportive of your efforts. Great job!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

All fun, and games aside!!.........I think it is time to run the beer dog!!.........Catch Ya'll on the flip side!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2010)

Oy, I don't think there is a single place that doesn't hurt on my body!  First off I went hunting........... had one blow at me! then.............. nothing..........  Got home & started on the new fencing & re-arranging, good lawd I'm tuckered out!

Hey shuggums, tell Collin CONGRATS!!
Chief, tell JMan I hope he feels better soon!!
Oh & Capt'n???  I have fishing poles ready!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> All fun, and games aside!!.........I think it is time to run the beer dog!!.........Catch Ya'll on the flip side!!


Later Mitch, I ain't far behind ya!!


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2010)

nite folks..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Later Mitch, I ain't far behind ya!!


G'night Darlin!!.........I'm out!!!.....Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok, Iz turnin' da lights out!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 21, 2010)

hi all...bye all...niters!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 21, 2010)

WoW what a weekend!  Now is time to eat an rest an know i haven't had a smoke in 26 days. Can't help it i am so happy to be over that cronic cough. Eating better too.
 Good happy time at least fo me.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Idjits left the back porch lite on but I got it on the way through. I be seein y'all later today


----------



## magoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Later on, Drankus


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

morning folks...Short week this week and then the fun begins of Chrsitmas shopping ( I am glad I finished on Sunday)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2010)

Well the coffee is ready for the early risers.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the coffee is ready for the early risers.



Thank you can I get another one please


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thank you can I get another one please



Sure.  Plenty more where that came from.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

Finally got around the wife, and got me a cuppa... mmmmmmm 

Morning Mike, gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Finally got around the wife, and got me a cuppa... mmmmmmm
> 
> Morning Mike, gobble



mornin' Capt.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure.  Plenty more where that came from.



Thank you .....Morning to ya



Capt Quirk said:


> Finally got around the wife, and got me a cuppa... mmmmmmm
> 
> Morning Mike, gobble



Morning Capt...


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 22, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Mitch, Elaine,Bob,Bill,the kidlets and mostly Yara Thank you for the "surprise" get together for lunch... kinda hard to hide something from me when you want me to go 3.5 hours and eat lunch and somebody flys 700 miles for it...Bill, your an amazing friend Thank You. Everyone else who couldn't make it...I understand other responsibilities and illness prevented your attendance, sorry we missed y'all. Hopefully we can drag the net and round up everyone soon.



Troy...First of all, I'm glad you had a good time. I know I did. Right back at ya about the amazing friend. Both you and Yara are the kind of friends I need right now. You have no idea how much I appreciate being invited. 

Second of all....To everyone I met this weekend. It was a pleasure. I'm sorry I was a little quiet, but I have some family issues riding on my mind. I was not my usual outspoken self...lol...Next time, for sure. 

Thanks again for a great weekend.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Mornin Tiny, giw and Capt. I see were all huntin mud this mornin 

Howdy nyankee  the first cups on the house. No literally we locked the doors due to the rican and you gotta use the ladder and come in through the upstairs winder


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

Morning Hankus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

Who locked the freaking door???? You know how hard it is to climb with a bum ankle, just to get a lousy cup of coffee??


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny, giw and Capt. I see were all huntin mud this mornin
> 
> Howdy nyankee  the first cups on the house. No literally we locked the doors due to the rican and you gotta use the ladder and come in through the upstairs winder



HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ya better get down here and open the door you know the ladder ain't gonna support me


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who locked the freaking door???? You know how hard it is to climb with a bum ankle, just to get a lousy cup of coffee??



Morning...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Limpy


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Hankus



Mornin, did ya get the bang stuff yet 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who locked the freaking door???? You know how hard it is to climb with a bum ankle, just to get a lousy cup of coffee??





jmfauver said:


> HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ya better get down here and open the door you know the ladder ain't gonna support me



Idjits turn the knob  I swear the yankees is gonna take us over if y'all don't use yer think box


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin, did ya get the bang stuff yet


I got gas last night, that's about as close as I'm getting. I don't get out enough


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I got gas last night, that's about as close as I'm getting. I don't get out enough



Its probably just as well to burn em out. Neighbors mite not have liked the blow em out as much as we would


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



You rang   Mornin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

The gas is for the genny, burning don't cut it... unless you have a pound of magnesium. Do ya?

Morning OFH


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You rang   Mornin



Mornin



Capt Quirk said:


> The gas is for the genny, burning don't cut it... unless you have a pound of magnesium. Do ya?
> 
> Morning OFH



Mornin CQ!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
Better get you some medicine for that itchin. I heard those ABT's can drive you crazy..


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin, did ya get the bang stuff yet
> 
> Idjits turn the knob  I swear the yankees is gonna take us over if y'all don't use yer think box



You locked it you fool,man can't ya remember what ya posted




OutFishHim said:


>



Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better get you some medicine for that itchin. I heard those ABT's can drive you crazy..


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better get you some medicine for that itchin. I heard those ABT's can drive you crazy..







jmfauver said:


> Morning



Mornin Mike


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm feelin like some gravy biscuits n eggs n bacon might be in the very near future. Very very near future..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

morning all, what did i miss over the weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> morning all, what did i miss over the weekend?


 
Bout time you showed up.  Did you bring the sausage biscuits??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

Three days in the woods. It is good to be back home. 
Mornin yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

Mornin' folks...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay, i'm here. Now what?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You locked it you fool,man can't ya remember what ya posted



You know that bigox locks doors for me. I was born in a barn  weren't no locks

Mornin MC,  mr101, Sterlo, Smoke 

I'm  be back when I get back


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey bamer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

Mornin all you late comers..
Y'all get to clean up all the dirty coffee cups left in the sink.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Mitch, Elaine,Bob,Bill,the kidlets and mostly Yara Thank you for the "surprise" get together for lunch... kinda hard to hide something from me when you want me to go 3.5 hours and eat lunch and somebody flys 700 miles for it...Bill, your an amazing friend Thank You. Everyone else who couldn't make it...I understand other responsibilities and illness prevented your attendance, sorry we missed y'all. Hopefully we can drag the net and round up everyone soon.



Yep....Sorry Jared and I wasn't able to make it Troy. Glad to hear yall had a good time though



YaraG. said:


> The pleasure was all mine hunny. It was nice to see a smile on your face. I had a nice time with our friends and the kiddies. Jeff C. so sorry to hear that Jared wasn't feeling well. Please send him my luv and I hope that he feels better soon. Quack be smart and let your back heal!



Thanks Yara.....I will do that. Sorry we didn't make it, I should have PM'ed you....my bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey bamer


Morning, Drankus!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin all you late comers..
> Y'all get to clean up all the dirty coffee cups left in the sink.


You were supposed to use the styrofoam cups!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm here. Now what?



Well....you could tell us about the Possum fiasco again



Hankus said:


> You know that bigox locks doors for me. I was born in a barn  weren't no locks
> 
> Mornin MC,  mr101, Sterlo, Smoke
> 
> I'm  be back when I get back



Mornin Cheekun man 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin all you late comers..
> Y'all get to clean up all the dirty coffee cups left in the sink.



Aww...what the heck, I'll do'em....in a little while


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

Monday....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Drankus!
> 
> You were supposed to use the styrofoam cups!


 
OFH took em all, and she wouldn't say what she was going to do with them!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you showed up.  Did you bring the sausage biscuits??



No biscuits but i am starving, time to hit hte vending machine


jsullivan03 said:


> Monday....



Yeah monday first and last day of the week for me . Leaving tonight fo go camping and hunting


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....you could tell us about the Possum fiasco again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that was just a bad decision. Let's see...... trapped bobcat? Already told that one. Uncle sunk boat while we were frog gigging? Holding on to that one. Arthur the bare footed duck hunter? Hold off a little while. Broke 3 rods at the same time? Bad memory again. 
Sorry, i got nothing. 


jsullivan03 said:


> Monday....


Yep. Monday and a call week with bonus holiday. Not looking forward to this one. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OFH took em all, and she wouldn't say what she was going to do with them!!


That's weird. She took all the cups at FPG too.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 22, 2010)

deer # 3 down!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Bamer, looks like you won the lottery by the size of the smile in that avy.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> deer # 3 down!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

What did Seth say???? Deer straps for dinner?


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did Seth say???? Deer straps for dinner?



nope had them for dinner last night


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> deer # 3 down!!!



Congrats, Seth!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, Seth!



thanks


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Good going Seth! Hope you good luck on the pics to see soon.
 Now about them sweet taters there Bamer, er' did dat 'possum steal yer flutter maker?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did Seth say???? Deer straps for dinner?


Happy Monday M C.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good going Seth! Hope you good luck on the pics to see soon.
> Now about them sweet taters there Bamer, er' did dat 'possum steal yer flutter maker?



No possums were harmed in the making of this avatar. Ain't messing with them no more( unlike the Schley County bunch).


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Howdy Trapdaddy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No possums were harmed in the making of this avatar. Ain't messing with them no more( unlike the Schley County bunch).


 
Demon Rats,,,,,,,,,,all of em'.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No possums were harmed in the making of this avatar. Ain't messing with them no more( unlike the Schley County bunch).



And I thought that new/rebuilt/remodeled boat yer buildin/fixin/makin was gonna be for catchin the elusive water dwellin possums


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And I thought that new/rebuilt/remodeled boat yer buildin/fixin/makin was gonna be for catchin the elusive water dwellin possums



otherwise known as aquaticus possumus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And I thought that new/rebuilt/remodeled boat yer buildin/fixin/makin was gonna be for catchin the elusive water dwellin possums



I will be more than happy to rev that 90hp Yamaha and run right over his head if he's dumb enough to be swimming when i'm in the boat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I will be more than happy to rev that 90hp Yamaha and run right over his head if he's dumb enough to be swimming when i'm in the boat.


 
90 hp on a 12/36 jon boat??? I bet that baby flies....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> otherwise known as aquaticus possumus.



So you've seen/heard/witnessed them before as well 



rhbama3 said:


> I will be more than happy to rev that 90hp Yamaha and run right over his head if he's dumb enough to be swimming when i'm in the boat.



That a boy bamer   course with your luck sometimes he would probably chew the hull in half as his final act of vindication


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 90 hp on a 12/36 jon boat??? I bet that baby flies....



That would be awesome   I wanna ride in it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Trapdaddy


Say there Bocephus. Is yew in a tree 'er a classroom rat naw?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That would be awesome   I wanna ride in it


 
I've heard it launches out of the hole pretty fast.... Sort of like the submarine jumping out of the ocean on Red October...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And I thought that new/rebuilt/remodeled boat yer buildin/fixin/makin was gonna be for catchin the elusive water dwellin possums





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard it launches out of the hole pretty fast.... Sort of like the submarine jumping out of the ocean on Red October...



a 90 yamaha on the back of a 12/36 would sink the boat the second it came off the trailer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 90 hp on a 12/36 jon boat??? I bet that baby flies....



Well mr officer , what had happen was


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Question.............. why does this thing have *2* fangs on one side???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> a 90 yamaha on the back of a 12/36 would sink the boat the second it came off the trailer.



Just leave it strapped on the trailor when ya launch it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 22, 2010)

Good Mornin Yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good Mornin Yall



Mornin stranger. 

How ya been.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Question.............. why does this thing have *2* fangs on one side???



The better to bite you with my dear.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Say there Bocephus. Is yew in a tree 'er a classroom rat naw?



Class 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard it launches out of the hole pretty fast.... Sort of like the submarine jumping out of the ocean on Red October...



Now I gotta ride it 



Keebs said:


> Question.............. why does this thing have *2* fangs on one side???



Dislocated one and regrew one beside it is my best guess. Well that or there's somethin in the water other than water down there


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Question.............. why does this thing have *2* fangs on one side???



Do snakes regrow teeth like sharks? I mean, continually replace them? 
May need to ask Germag. He's the resident sepen... serpentog..... snake expert.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Say there Bocephus. Is yew in a tree 'er a classroom rat naw?



Class 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard it launches out of the hole pretty fast.... Sort of like the submarine jumping out of the ocean on Red October...



Now I gotta ride it 



Keebs said:


> Question.............. why does this thing have *2* fangs on one side???



Dislocated one and regrew one beside it is my best guess. Well that or there's somethin in the water other than water down there


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin stranger.
> 
> How ya been.


Mornin Neil  Been good! Just busy  

How yall? 


Keebs said:


> Question.............. why does this thing have *2* fangs on one side???



   Thanks for scarin the bejesus outta me


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> The better to bite you with my dear.






Hankus said:


> Dislocated one and regrew one beside it is my best guess. Well that or there's somethin in the water other than water down there


 Dat's very possible.............



rhbama3 said:


> Do snakes regrow teeth like sharks? I mean, continually replace them?
> May need to ask Germag. He's the resident sepen... serpentog..... snake expert.


 I thought about starting a "Hey Germag" thread to see............ think I will...........


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do snakes regrow teeth like sharks? I mean, continually replace them?
> May need to ask Germag. He's the resident sepen... serpentog..... snake expert.



Reptologist  serpentologist  crawlytologist


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil  Been good! Just busy
> 
> How yall?
> 
> ...


Ok, we're even for you not letting me know you were within spittin distance of me Friday............. deal?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, we're even for you not letting me know you were within spittin distance of me Friday............. deal?



 Ok, Deal!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Keebs that a perty rattler head ya have there.
 Didn't know you been hunting diamonds too. Remember, that's the one ize looking fo at yer place in summer.. I bet he broke one off cause of the diff in sizes. 
 If ya peel back the upper gumline behind the primary fangs, you'll see a row of replacement fangs in a growth line from longest to shortest.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

So... No deer for me this weekend, but my uncle killed a horse with antlers!!!  22" spread, 200+ lbs.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> So... No deer for me this weekend, but my uncle killed a horse with antlers!!!  22" spread, 200+ lbs.



sweet jesus thats a monster


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, Deal!


Even sistaJ was like "Dang, she wasn't 20 minutes from us!"  You know you're on her list too, now!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs that a perty rattler head ya have there.
> Didn't know you been hunting diamonds too. Remember, that's the one ize looking fo at yer place in summer.. I bet he broke one off cause of the diff in sizes.
> If ya peel back the upper gumline behind the primary fangs, you'll see a row of replacement fangs in a growth line from longest to shortest.


Craig, darlin', I will let Nicodemus see to all of that, he is in the deep freeze awaiting transportation........... I'm willing to bet that sucker had something to do with the killing of at least one of the cats, he has been around a while, don't you think??  Oh, will the meat be ok after freezing like that or not?  We didn't wanna mess up the hide so we just arranged him & froze him in a bag or three......



jsullivan03 said:


> So... No deer for me this weekend, but my uncle killed a horse with antlers!!!  22" spread, 200+ lbs.


 Now THAT'S a HOSS!!!  Congrats Unc!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Even sistaJ was like "Dang, she wasn't 20 minutes from us!"  You know you're on her list too, now!
> 
> 
> Craig, darlin', I will let Nicodemus see to all of that, he is in the deep freeze awaiting transportation........... I'm willing to bet that sucker had something to do with the killing of at least one of the cats, he has been around a while, don't you think??  Oh, will the meat be ok after freezing like that or not?  We didn't wanna mess up the hide so we just arranged him & froze him in a bag or three......
> ...



Keebs, the meat will keep longer if you freeze it in water in like gallon ziploc bags. Same way i freeze fish fo a while.
 Just cut the meat into frying chunks or slabs, put in ziploc but not over stuff, then fill even wid water an freeze. YUM for later. The head will keep good in embalming fluid.
 Hey may i return in spring for another diamond hunt?
 Ya know what they say? "Diamonds are a girls best friend", but they just tasty to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Keebs, the meat will keep longer if you freeze it in water in like gallon ziploc bags. Same way i freeze fish fo a while.
> Just cut the meat into frying chunks or slabs, put in ziploc but not over stuff, then fill even wid water an freeze. YUM for later. The head will keep good in embalming fluid.
> Hey may i return in spring for another diamond hunt?
> Ya know what they say? "Diamonds are a girls best friend", but they just tasty to me.



Wait, hold the phone, you go looking to find rattlers?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Keebs, the meat will keep longer if you freeze it in water in like gallon ziploc bags. Same way i freeze fish fo a while.
> Just cut the meat into frying chunks or slabs, put in ziploc but not over stuff, then fill even wid water an freeze. YUM for later. The head will keep good in embalming fluid.
> Hey may i return in spring for another diamond hunt?
> Ya know what they say? "Diamonds are a girls best friend", but they just tasty to me.



I'd like to go with you. I'll just drag the cooler around or sit on the porch.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Keebs, the meat will keep longer if you freeze it in water in like gallon ziploc bags. Same way i freeze fish fo a while.
> Just cut the meat into frying chunks or slabs, put in ziploc but not over stuff, then fill even wid water an freeze. YUM for later. The head will keep good in embalming fluid.
> Hey may i return in spring for another diamond hunt?
> Ya know what they say? "Diamonds are a girls best friend", but they just tasty to me.


I didn't wanna try butchering it, honestly, he IS purty and with the size, I think Nic can make a purty for the huntress that shot him!
Boss just told me they always cut the head off as soon as they kill them if they are gonna cook them............ oh well, I'm still in the learning process anyway!
OF COURSE you are welcome to come back!!



mudracing101 said:


> Wait, hold the phone, you go looking to find rattlers?


yeah he does & has a set up to get'em!!  Wait, you mean you've never heard of "Rattle Snake round-ups" before??  Where you from???



rhbama3 said:


> I'd like to go with you. I'll just drag the cooler around or sit on the porch.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> So... No deer for me this weekend, but my uncle killed a horse with antlers!!!  22" spread, 200+ lbs.


Man that's a fine deer there.



mudracing101 said:


> Wait, hold the phone, you go looking to find rattlers?


Yep, sho doo. Coperheads, cottonmouths an rattlers. Lotsa fun to be had.



rhbama3 said:


> I'd like to go with you. I'll just drag the cooler around or sit on the porch.


That be ok bud. Hey, i'll even get ya some of dem peach smoothies to keep you kool.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I didn't wanna try butchering it, honestly, he IS purty and with the size, I think Nic can make a purty for the huntress that shot him!
> Boss just told me they always cut the head off as soon as they kill them if they are gonna cook them............ oh well, I'm still in the learning process anyway!
> OF COURSE you are welcome to come back!!
> 
> ...



yes , ive heard of em. They use to have one over here on 319 i think. I just positively dont like snakes


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2010)

Morning peeps


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Morning folks, looks like this dribbler is bout used up.

Nice weekend, Mr Duck took a doe with his 22/250, I saw a squirrel.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man that's a fine deer there.
> 
> Yep, sho doo. Coperheads, cottonmouths an rattlers. Lotsa fun to be had.
> 
> That be ok bud. Hey, i'll even get ya some of dem peach smoothies to keep you kool.



NOPE, copperheads , cottonmouths, rat snakes, gardner snakes, king snakes , them things that look like snakes, you can come over here get all of em and take em with ya


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I didn't wanna try butchering it, honestly, he IS purty and with the size, I think Nic can make a purty for the huntress that shot him!
> Boss just told me they always cut the head off as soon as they kill them if they are gonna cook them............ oh well, I'm still in the learning process anyway!
> OF COURSE you are welcome to come back!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Keebs, Good luck with that perty specimen. I hope it turns out fine fo ya .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Morning peeps


 who are you again??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning folks, looks like this dribbler is bout used up.
> 
> Nice weekend, Mr Duck took a doe with his 22/250, I saw a squirrel.


 Congrats Mr Duck!!!  I saw the squirrel too & raise ya a couple of wood peckers.......... the big ones -  I think they're the ones that are endangered.......... loud suckers too!!



mudracing101 said:


> NOPE, copperheads , cottonmouths, rat snakes, gardner snakes, king snakes , them things that look like snakes, you can come over here get all of em and take em with ya


Oy, looks like you need snakelesson101 - Never EVER mess with a King Snake, King Snakes are your FRIENDS!!!  They KILL Rattle Snakes, the ones that ARE NOT your friend!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thanks Keebs, Good luck with that perty specimen. I hope it turns out fine fo ya .


I need to find another pic............. his "pattern" changed on him some, never seen that before........... lemme see if I can find it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning folks, looks like this dribbler is bout used up.
> 
> Nice weekend, Mr Duck took a doe with his 22/250, I saw a squirrel.


Hey there SD.



mudracing101 said:


> NOPE, copperheads , cottonmouths, rat snakes, gardner snakes, king snakes , them things that look like snakes, you can come over here get all of em and take em with ya


Sounds like me an you need to arrange meeting. I only go fo the vipers though. All the others are good to have around. Usta keep'em as pets. Even had a couple rattlers once as pets, but they too"testy" plus since i get attached to pets quick. It's hard sometimes to kill'em for eating.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> who are you again??



Why you wanna know? You gonna stawk me too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Congrats Mr Duck!!!  I saw the squirrel too & raise ya a couple of wood peckers.......... the big ones -  I think they're the ones that are endangered.......... loud suckers too!!
> 
> 
> Oy, looks like you need snakelesson101 - Never EVER mess with a King Snake, King Snakes are your FRIENDS!!!  They KILL Rattle Snakes, the ones that ARE NOT your friend!!!



Didnt mean to mislead, i dont kill kingsakes or non venomous snakes, i mean i dont go lookin fer none of em, and call it fun


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there SD.
> 
> Sounds like me an you need to arrange meeting. I only go fo the vipers though. All the others are good to have around. Usta keep'em as pets. Even had a couple rattlers once as pets, but they too"testy" plus since i get attached to pets quick. It's hard sometimes to kill'em for eating.


Here it is Craig, see if you see what I'm talking about..........
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5525299&postcount=717



Les Miles said:


> Why you wanna know? You gonna stawk me too?


mehbe.............. you wanna be stawked too?



mudracing101 said:


> Didnt mean to mislead, i dont kill kingsakes or non venomous snakes, i mean i dont go lookin fer none of em, and call it fun


Oh, ok, gotcha, I don't go "hunting" them either, but HT's an "adrenalin" junky!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

New dribbler....who's starting it


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2010)

Kind of early for popcorn isn't it???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 Hi..........



Jeff C. said:


> New dribbler....who's starting it


Looks like someone that doesn't even post with us did!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2010)

buh bye


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> who are you again??


He's a corndog hiding behind the name of a grass eating, clock management confused, lucky as all get out, voodoo worshiping LSU coach.


threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Whatup, Tripod?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> buh bye


 where ya going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

grab the cooler and move to the new hotel room.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi..........
> 
> 
> Looks like someone that doesn't even post with us did!



It's a start


----------

